# Z/s/c, Y/ll, V/b



## panjabigator

Son iguales en cada país hispanohablante? En los estados unidos, a mi me parece que se pronuncia la v coma la de inglés y no como la b, aunque la pronunciación real sea “b.”  Cómo me debería pronunciarla?


----------



## ILT

La b es enteramente labial, mientras que la v es labiodental. En México, cuando uno es pequeño las pronuncia de forma correcta, pero aunque no es una generalidad, no es raro que conforme crecemos las vayamos unificando hasta pronunciarlas siempre como b.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

En España se pronuncian igual, y así debería de ser en todos los sitios de habla española. El que pronuncie la "V" como en inglés, la está pronunciando mal directamente.


----------



## panjabigator

Me parece que las personas que la pronuncian como V son angloparlantes y hablan ingles con mas frecuencia que el espanol, quizas porque no les ensene la espanol aqui como idioma maternal como se trate de ensenar el ingles.


----------



## diegodbs

La "v" en español es una consonante bilabial, como la "b".



> La pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de su lengua regional. También se da espontáneamente en algunos puntos de América por influjo de las lenguas amerindias. En el resto de los casos, es un error que cometen algunas personas por un equivocado prurito de corrección.


----------



## lazarus1907

I love translating said:
			
		

> La b es enteramente labial, mientras que la v es labiodental.


Perdona, no estoy de acuerdo. No en España, al menos.





			
				I love translating said:
			
		

> En México, cuando uno es pequeño las pronuncia de forma *correcta*,...


¿Correcta según las reglas de pronunciación mexicanas? Tus explicaciones fonéticas sobre la b y la v son perfectas... en inglés.



> El fonema lbl se representa en la escritura por b o v: caballo, robo, libro, vida, servir, leve. *Es un error todavía extendido suponer que estas dos letras responden, como en otros idiomas, a dos fonemas diferentes*.
> 
> La pronunciación de v es en español idéntica a la de b. Las dos letras corresponden a un mismo fonema, /b/; se pronuncian igual, ... Pretender pronunciar *v con articulación labiodental *(como la de v francesa o italiana) *es un error* de algunos locutores y profesores que se pasan de correctos.
> 
> Diccionario de Dudas y Dificultades - Manuel Seco, de la RAE


----------



## Julián Martínez

Solo quería hacer un pequeño comentario. Un día hablando con un anciano de la zona donde resido me dí cuenta de que pronunciaba la V diferene de la B, la verdad es que nunca me había fijado en ese detalle, pero a partir de entonces me interesé por el asunto y pude comprobar que los viejitos en algunas palabras si hacían la diferenciación. Ellos seguro que no están influenciados por lo mucho que hubieran podido estudiar inglés, ya que no han estudiado ni español, hablan como aprendieron de sus padres y como oyeron a sus abuelos. He pensado que tal vez hace siglos si fuese generalizada la pronunciación de la V labiodental, y esa es la explicación de que en América esté muy extendido el fenómeno y de que aquí, en el sureste de España, se dé también. 
Es cierto que actualmente, a excepción de las personas muy ancianas, nadie pronuncia la V diferente a la B. 
Con esto no quiero decir que la norma no sea la que es, que lo correcto es B=V, sabiendo que Manuel Seco lo defiende a capa y espada sólo quería contar mi experiencia y sugerir que posiblemente no siempre fue así. Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

La B y la V no se diferencian, o no deberían. Es cierto que pueden detectarse dos sonidos distintos, pero éstos no dependen de que se escriba con B o con V, sino de los sonidos que los rodean.

"Un vaso de vino" se pronuncia como "um *aso de [v]ino"
"Un vino de vaso" se pronuncia como "um ino de [v]aso"

Lo mismo pasa con la D, que tiene al menos dos sonidos diferentes, uno más suave que el otro, que otros idiomas pueden distinguir ("d" y "th", o "d" y "ð"...).*


----------



## mickaël

Hola,



			
				Jellby said:
			
		

> La B y la V no se diferencian, o no deberían. Es cierto que pueden detectarse dos sonidos distintos, pero éstos no dependen de que se escriba con B o con V, sino de los sonidos que los rodean.
> 
> "Un vaso de vino" se pronuncia como "um *aso de [v]ino"
> "Un vino de vaso" se pronuncia como "um ino de [v]aso"
> 
> Lo mismo pasa con la D, que tiene al menos dos sonidos diferentes, uno más suave que el otro, que otros idiomas pueden distinguir ("d" y "th", o "d" y "ð"...).*


*

Es lo que quería decir, pero estuviste más rápido. Tanto mejor, es muy bien explicado.  

En este enlace hablan de estas distinciones de sonidos (ver el 17):
http://www.studyspanish.com/pronunciation/index.htm*


----------



## tvdxer

La manera en la que aprendí es que las dos son las mismas.  

Por una razon incognita (quizás la falta de la aspiración que se encontra en inglés) me dificultad para distinguir entre "p" y "b/v".


----------



## Pumpkin72

tvdxer said:
			
		

> La manera en la que aprendí es que las dos son las mismas.
> 
> Por una razon incognita (quizás la falta de la aspiración que se encontra en inglés) *tengo* dificultad para distinguir entre "p" y "b/v".


Piensa que hay la misma diferencia (según creo) que entre la "s" y la "z" en inglés.

Es decir, para pronunciar la "p" no mueves las cuerdas vocales (la garganta no _vibra_), mientras que para decir "b" o "v", sí. Técnicamente:

"b" = "v" = Oclusiva bilabial *sonora*
"p" = Oclusiva bilabial *sorda*

Por lo demás, son iguales (con las salvedades que explicó Jellby sobre el contexto fonético).

Saludos sabáticos.


----------



## Natividad Martinez-Lazaro

He oído la "v" con el mismo sonido que en francés a gente de Valencia. No eran sólo personas mayores. Cuando yo era pequeña, los maestros pronunciaban la v diferente de la b cuando hacían dictados a los niños para que no hicieran faltas de ortografía. Salvo esos dos casos la v y la b que yo he oido hasta ahora suenan igual. En los libros de texto de secundaria se dice que la v y la b en español tienen el mismo sonido


----------



## lazarus1907

Julián Martínez said:
			
		

> sólo quería contar mi experiencia y sugerir que posiblemente no siempre fue así. Saludos.


 Algunos profesores que mis padres y abuelos han tenido se empeñaban en que pronunciaran la uve como labiodental; unos eran profesores franceses, y otros habían tenido educación en colegios parecidos. No me extraña que haya tanta gente que se lo crea o trate de pronunciarlos de manera diferente.


> *v.*
> * 1.* f. Vigésima quinta letra del abecedario español, y vigésima segunda del orden latino internacional, que representa un fonema consonántico labial y sonoro, *el mismo que la b en todos los países de lengua española*. Su nombre es _uve, ve, ve baja_ o _ve corta._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_





			
				Natividad Martinez-Lazaro said:
			
		

> ...para que no hicieran faltas de ortografía.


Puede que me equivoque, pero los errores y las faltas no se hacen: Se cometen.


----------



## lazarus1907

Natividad Martinez-Lazaro said:
			
		

> He oído la "v" con el mismo sonido que en francés a gente de Valencia. No eran sólo personas mayores. Cuando yo era pequeña, los maestros pronunciaban la v diferente de la b cuando hacían dictados a los niños para que no hicieran faltas de ortografía. Salvo esos dos casos la v y la b que yo he oido hasta ahora suenan igual. En los libros de texto de secundaria se dice que la v y la b en español tienen el mismo sonido


 Quizá ésto te aclare varias cosas:


> *v.**
> 2.* Representa el sonido consonántico bilabial sonoro /b/, sonido que también representa la letra _b_ (→ b) y, en ocasiones, la _w_ (→ w, 2a).
> *3.* *No existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras b y v*. Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/. La ortografía española mantuvo por tradición ambas letras, que en latín representaban sonidos distintos. En el español medieval hay abundantes muestras de confusión entre una y otra grafía, prueba de su confluencia progresiva en la representación indistinta del mismo sonido, confluencia que era ya general en el siglo xvi. *La pronunciación de la v como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español*, y solo se da de forma espontánea en *hablantes valencianos o mallorquines* y en los de algunas zonas del sur de *Cataluña*, cuando hablan castellano, *por influencia de su lengua regional*. También se da espontáneamente en *algunos puntos de América* por influjo de las *lenguas amerindias*. *En el resto de los casos, es un error* ...
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Algunos profesores que mis padres y abuelos han tenido se empeñaban en que pronunciaran la uve como labiodental; unos eran profesores franceses, y otros habían tenido educación en colegios parecidos.



Yo tenía una profesora que decía que había que pronunciar "diZtado" (por "dictado").


----------



## castellano

Contrariamente a lo que se ha dicho en otro post, yo tengo entendido que en castellano antiguo existía la diferencia entre V y B, pero con el paso del tiempo se ha perdido dicha diferencia en la pronunciación.


----------



## panjabigator

Jellby said:
			
		

> Yo tenía una profesora que decía que había que pronunciar "diZtado" (por "dictado").



de donde fue su profesor?


----------



## BETOREYES

He tenido algunos profesores que no solo me han "enseñado" que la uVe tiene pronunciación labiodental, sino también que debemos llamarla: "be labidental"... ¿¡LABIDENTAL!?.

Lo cierto es que NUNCA en mi vida he conocido a NADIE que en haga esa distinción fonética. O no lo he notado.


----------



## Jellby

panjabigator said:
			
		

> de donde fue su profesor?



De España, y de una ciudad cercana a la mía. Huelga decir que mi profesora no tenía razón.


----------



## juampy69

Queridos ponedores de mensajes.
Es cierto, la distinción que existe hoy en día entre v y b sí que tenía lugar en el español medieval. Es lógico que un modo de pronunciar durante siglos se mantenga en ciertas regiones, o bien por herencia ambiental o por influjo de gente culta que consideraba que era la mejor manera. Pero en este caso es la costumbre lo que ha hecho la norma. Si los estudiosos de la lengua afirman eso es porque la mayoría de la gente lo hace, de igual modo que los que pronuncian el grupo "ex" como "es" en explicar (esplicar). Para estudiar en detalle esta suerte de asuntos hay atlas lingúísticos que los describen de modo pormenorizado. Lo que muchos de nuestros mensajeadores habrán oído es la pronunciación de "b" o "v" como fricativa, que se produce, por ejemplo, entre vocales, como en la segunda "b" de "baba", pero no llega a ser una labiodental tan clara como en inglés. Quien así la pronuncia, muchos cantantes y gente así, es por ultracorrección no por un uso normal del español.


----------



## Jellby

juampy69 said:
			
		

> Lo que muchos de nuestros mensajeadores habrán oído es la pronunciación de "b" o "v" como fricativa, que se produce, por ejemplo, entre vocales, como en la segunda "b" de "baba", pero no llega a ser una labiodental tan clara como en inglés. Quien así la pronuncia, muchos cantantes y gente así, es por ultracorrección no por un uso normal del español.



Exactamente, y a mí me suena que podría encajar en una frase tal que:

"Recuerdo perfe*s*tamente que en Madri*z* me dijiste*s* *de* que te gustaba el bacala*d*o"


----------



## Isiltasuna

En el caso de España, no se ditingue la pronunciación de la V y la B, auqnue antaño sí que se hacía. Por eso da tantos problemas la escritura de la B y la V, porque se pronuncian de igual forma.
Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## owtty

hola ! 
yo opino que la pronunciacion entre la b y la v todavida sigue diferentes hoy en dia. En el diario vivir la gente incluso mi persona, he visto que no es lo mismo decir vaca que baca. Puesto que si dices vaca con v estas mostrando los dientes incicivos de arriba (como si fueras conejito que come) .  Mientras que si dices baca con b presionas los labios sin mostrar dientes.
owtty


----------



## Moniquita

En el Peru no hay distincion en la pronunciacion de las b, v, he ahi mi problema en ingles, ya que no estamos acostumbrados a ese sonido. Como dijo Lazarus, solo la he escuchado a un locutor anciano que el gusta hablar como esmeradito. A proposito Owtty, me gusto tu ejemplo del conejito comiendo para pronunciar la v, lo utilizare en ingles 
Hasta pronto
P.D. Como siempre disculpen mi falta de puntuacion


----------



## arteks2001

Pues aquí en Querétaro, México, donde yo vivo, buena parte de la población sí diferencia entre "v" y "b", y me refiero a la gente común y corriente; por ejemplo, les pueden pedir que pronuncien la frase "Ya veo bien" y notarán la diferencia. Por cierto, también se diferencia entre la "sh" y la "ch", pero eso creo que es otra discusión.


----------



## grasshopper

Me gusta el grupo mexicano Café Tacuba y he notado que en varias canciones suyas pronuncian la "v" igual que una "v" inglesa. Un ejemplo de la canción "Mediodía":
"Mira las plantas, cómo reaniman la *v*ista alrededor" (esta línea se repite dos veces).
En la misma canción también hay: "Parece mentira que haya tanta *v*ida en esta ciudad", otra vez con la "v" labiodental (o al menos a mis oídos).
He notado lo mismo también en canciones de varios grupos españoles, y no tan sólo grupos de la región de Cataluña.


----------



## dahut

Como se ha apuntado, hay ciertas zonas donde SÍ se pronuncia la v y la b por influencia del catalán/valenciano/mallorquí.
Te puedo asegurar que yo soy una de esas personas y me suena mal cuando la gente no hace la diferencia. Para mí es como cuando no se hace distinción entre [c], [s] o [z] 
Sin embargo, entiendo la norma del castellano (que a la hora de hablarlo es la que cuenta) y no voy por ahí haciendo caras raras cuando la gente bebe Bino, Be una Baca o cosas así 

Un saludo

(y que nadie se mosquee)


----------



## Jellby

dahut said:
			
		

> ... y no voy por ahí haciendo caras raras cuando la gente bebe Bino, Be una Baca o cosas así



Yo diría que más bien: "beVe vino" y "Be una vaca"

Estrictamente, la "v" labiodental no existe en español, lo que existen son dos alófonos para la b/v, y se usa uno u otro según los sonidos vecinos. Al principio de una frase o después de algunas consonantes se pronuncia una b oclusiva, que podemos representar con B, entre vocales suele hacerse más suave (pero aún interlabial), lo podemos representar con V. Al menos así lo veo yo.


----------



## pickypuck

grasshopper said:
			
		

> Me gusta el grupo mexicano Café Tacuba y he notado que en varias canciones suyas pronuncian la "v" igual que una "v" inglesa. Un ejemplo de la canción "Mediodía":
> "Mira las plantas, cómo reaniman la *v*ista alrededor" (esta línea se repite dos veces).
> En la misma canción también hay: "Parece mentira que haya tanta *v*ida en esta ciudad", otra vez con la "v" labiodental (o al menos a mis oídos).
> He notado lo mismo también en canciones de varios grupos españoles, y no tan sólo grupos de la región de Cataluña.


 
Bueno, algunos cantantes tienden a exagerar la pronunciación de ciertas letras. Ocurre mucho con la te, que se pronuncia amartillada (un ejemplo que me viene a la cabeza ahora es la canción Grita, de Vega). Que lo hagan algunos cantantes o en ciertas zonas no deja de ser mala pronunciación en mi opinión.

¡Olé!


----------



## Outsider

castellano said:
			
		

> Contrariamente a lo que se ha dicho en otro post, yo tengo entendido que en castellano antiguo existía la diferencia entre V y B, pero con el paso del tiempo se ha perdido dicha diferencia en la pronunciación.





			
				juampy69 said:
			
		

> Queridos ponedores de mensajes.
> Es cierto, la distinción que existe hoy en día entre v y b sí que tenía lugar en el español medieval. Es lógico que un modo de pronunciar durante siglos se mantenga en ciertas regiones, o bien por herencia ambiental o por influjo de gente culta que consideraba que era la mejor manera. Pero en este caso es la costumbre lo que ha hecho la norma. Si los estudiosos de la lengua afirman eso es porque la mayoría de la gente lo hace, de igual modo que los que pronuncian el grupo "ex" como "es" en explicar (esplicar). Para estudiar en detalle esta suerte de asuntos hay atlas lingúísticos que los describen de modo pormenorizado. Lo que muchos de nuestros mensajeadores habrán oído es la pronunciación de "b" o "v" como fricativa, que se produce, por ejemplo, entre vocales, como en la segunda "b" de "baba", pero no llega a ser una labiodental tan clara como en inglés. Quien así la pronuncia, muchos cantantes y gente así, es por ultracorrección no por un uso normal del español.


Creo que la V y la B se diferenciaban en español medieval. *Todavía*, la V medieval no era labiodental, sino fricativa. Es decir, no era como la V del inglés o del francés actuales.


----------



## Yeu

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Bueno, algunos cantantes tienden a exagerar la pronunciación de ciertas letras. Ocurre mucho con la te, que se pronuncia amartillada (un ejemplo que me viene a la cabeza ahora es la canción Grita, de Vega). Que lo hagan algunos cantantes o en ciertas zonas no deja de ser mala pronunciación en mi opinión.
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Si yo también creo que tienden a exagerar los cantantes (además que deben seguir una melodía), a veces uno tiene que esforzarse mucho para entenderles  . Nunca he notado que en México pronunciemos diferente b y la v, solo cuando he estudiado Ingles.

Saludos.


----------



## hvalenz

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> He tenido algunos profesores que no solo me han "enseñado" que la uVe tiene pronunciación labiodental, sino también que debemos llamarla: "be labidental"... ¿¡LABIDENTAL!?.
> 
> Lo cierto es que NUNCA en mi vida he conocido a NADIE que en haga esa distinción fonética. O no lo he notado.


 
Si existe la diferencia. en el espanol y otros idiamas como Ingles, Italiano, Portuguez,   otra situacion es que an muchas areas ahora se pronuncia en la misma forma y esto sellama evolucion,  y nada raro que el futuro se elimina una, esto lo determina la costumbre de la gente... como ocurrio con la L y la LL,  la R y la RR,  la academia ya acepta que es una sola con fiferente pronunciacion segun los casos...


----------



## dahut

hvalenz said:
			
		

> Si existe la diferencia. en el espanol y otros idiamas como Ingles, Italiano, Portuguez, otra situacion es que an muchas areas ahora se pronuncia en la misma forma y esto sellama evolucion, y nada raro que el futuro se elimina una, esto lo determina la costumbre de la gente... como ocurrio con la L y la LL, la R y la RR, la academia ya acepta que es una sola con fiferente pronunciacion segun los casos...


¿Desde cuando la [l] y la [ll] han dejado de pronunciarse de forma diferente en castellano?
O sea, que el lama y la llama ahora son lo mismo  

¿y la [r] y la [rr]?

De ahora en adelante podremos decir "_¡perro, te equivocas!"_ y cuando nos vayan a dar por haber enviado un insulto camuflado nos escudaremos en "_no, no, dije "pero" con una [r]_"

*Es un futuro bastante negro el que pronosticas al castellano.*

*V*i*v*an las [v], las *, las [s], las [c], las [z], las [ll], las [y] y todo aquello que se me queda en el tintero 

Teníamos pocos fonemas, no están los tiempos como para perder más.*


----------



## pickypuck

Creo que en realidad se refería a las letras ll/y... (bueno, deberia decir al dígrafo ll y la letra y, que la elle dejó de ser letra hace unos añitos), cuya pronunciación diferenciada podríamos decir que es muy residual.

En cuando a la erre y erre doble, hasta donde yo sé en ningún sitio del mundo hispanohablante se han dejado de diferenciar, a no ser que sea una comunidad con frenillo endémico o algo así  

¡Olé!


----------



## lazarus1907

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> He tenido algunos profesores que no solo me han "enseñado" que la uVe tiene pronunciación labiodental, sino también que debemos llamarla: "be labidental"... ¿¡LABIDENTAL!?.
> 
> Lo cierto es que NUNCA en mi vida he conocido a NADIE que en haga esa distinción fonética. O no lo he notado.


 ¿Labidental? ¿Qué pasa? ¿No les gustaba a esos profesores la palabra del diccionario y prefirieron crear una de su propia cosecha?

No conoces a nadie que haga esa distinción fonética porque no existe tal distinción fonética y la uve no es labiodental. Si fuera labiodental, no tendríamos problemas distinguiendo la be y la uve en inglés.


----------



## lazarus1907

hvalenz said:
			
		

> S*í* existe la diferencia. *E*n el espa*ñ*ol y otros idi*o*mas como *i*ngl*é*s, *i*taliano *y* *p*ortugu*és*. *O*tra situaci*ó*n es que *e*n muchas *á*reas ahora se pronuncia *de* la misma forma y esto s*e l*lama evoluci*ó*n,  y *no es* nada raro que *en* el futuro se elimin*e* una*;* esto lo determina la costumbre de la gente... como ocurrio con la L y la LL,  la R y la RR*. L*a academia ya acepta que es una sola con *d*iferente pronunciaci*ó*n segun los casos...


No existe diferencia y por eso los hispanohablantes tenemos problemas para distinguirlas cuando estudiamos idiomas extranjeros. Por cierto, los nombres de idiomas extranjeros se escriben con mayúscula inicial en inglés, pero no en español.


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Por cierto, los nombres de idiomas extranjeros se escriben con mayúscula inicial en inglés, pero no en español.



Los de los idiomas nacionales también


----------



## SpiceMan

dahut said:
			
		

> ¿Desde cuando la [l] y la [ll] han dejado de pronunciarse de forma diferente en castellano?
> O sea, que el lama y la llama ahora son lo mismo
> 
> ¿y la [r] y la [rr]?
> 
> De ahora en adelante podremos decir "_¡perro, te equivocas!"_ y cuando nos vayan a dar por haber enviado un insulto camuflado nos escudaremos en "_no, no, dije "pero" con una [r]_"
> 
> *Es un futuro bastante negro el que pronosticas al castellano.*
> 
> *V*i*v*an las [v], las *, las [s], las [c], las [z], las [ll], las [y] y todo aquello que se me queda en el tintero
> 
> Teníamos pocos fonemas, no están los tiempos como para perder más.*


*Con respecto a L y LL, no se me ocurre.

Pero R y RR... 

la R de radio es igual a la doble R de perro. Pero suena diferente. 
O sea, son 2 sonidos y escribimos 3 cosas distintas. 
Es porque empieza la palabra, muy bien. Pero no deja de ser 2 sonidos con la misma grafía.

A propósito. La LL, en buena parte de la Argentina, es homófona con la Y.

Calle y Caye. Yo y LLo. Suenan exactamente igual en estas zonas. 
Se cayó con la pelota (el balón) y el estadio calló. < suenan igual *


----------



## Dandee

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Labidental? ¿Qué pasa? ¿No les gustaba a esos profesores la palabra del diccionario y prefirieron crear una de su propia cosecha?
> 
> No conoces a nadie que haga esa distinción fonética porque no existe tal distinción fonética y la uve no es labiodental. Si fuera labiodental, no tendríamos problemas distinguiendo la be y la uve en inglés.


 
*"No conoces a nadie que cultive bananas porque las bananas no existen ya que no hay en el patio de mi casa"*

En la escuela primaria me enseñaron que *SÍ* se hace la diferencia. Si bien mi inglés es muy básico nunca he tenido dificultad para distinguir la pronunciación de ambas letras. Yo hago la diferencia al hablar en español iguál que muchas otras personas.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## tissi

Pues aunque el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas diga que _"*La pronunciación de* *la v como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español*, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña", _yo estoy de acuerdo con Julián Martínez: he conocido a gente mayor, de origen castellano, sin relación con Cataluña, Valencia o Mallorca y mucho menos con la lengua inglesa, que pronunciaban la V labiodental, lo cual me ha hecho creer siempre que era un sonido antiguo del castellano. Pero claro, si los Académicos dicen que nunca ha existido, así debe ser. A saber de dónde viene la pronunciación labiodental que yo he oído a gente de pueblos de Castilla. Y sonaba natural. Ahora se oye en algunas canciones, pero a mí me suena totalmente artificial, no es como se pronuncia normalmente.
Saludos


----------



## Outsider

tissi said:
			
		

> Ahora se oye en algunas canciones, pero a mí me suena totalmente artificial, no es como se pronuncia normalmente.[/COLOR]
> Saludos


Muy interesante. ¿Qué diferencias nota usted entre la pronunciación antigua e la actual?


----------



## Fernando

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> la R de radio es igual a la doble R de perro. Pero suena diferente.
> O sea, son 2 sonidos y escribimos 3 cosas distintas.
> Es porque empieza la palabra, muy bien. Pero no deja de ser 2 sonidos con la misma grafía.



Hombre, no. Son dos grafías con el mismo sonido.


----------



## Jellby

tissi said:
			
		

> he conocido a gente mayor, de origen castellano, sin relación con Cataluña, Valencia o Mallorca y mucho menos con la lengua inglesa, que pronunciaban la V labiodental, lo cual me ha hecho creer siempre que era un sonido antiguo del castellano.



A mí me da la impresión de que, al ver dos letras distintas, uno intenta forzar la pronunciación para diferenciar estas dos letras, y se acaba haciendo la V labiodental porque no quedan muchas más posibilidades de distinguirla de la B y que sigan sonando igual... Luego esto se "extiende" porque un profesor "listillo" se lo enseña así a sus alumnos (yo tenía una profesora que decía que había que pronunciar "di*z*tado"), o por el "prurito de corrección" (igual que se dice "infla*cc*ión" en lugar de "infla*c*ión", o que hablantes que aspiran las eses las marcan donde no existen).

Sí, uno tiene la tentación de afirmar que hay una diferencia entre la B y la V, pero que somos muy descuidados al hablar y las pronunciamos las dos igual, igual que ocurre con la Y y la LL en muchas partes. Pero lo cierto es que no debería existir ninguna diferencia.


----------



## Dandee

tissi said:
			
		

> Pues aunque el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas diga que _"*La pronunciación de* *la v como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español*, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña", _yo estoy de acuerdo con Julián Martínez: he conocido a gente mayor, de origen castellano, sin relación con Cataluña, Valencia o Mallorca y mucho menos con la lengua inglesa, que pronunciaban la V labiodental, lo cual me ha hecho creer siempre que era un sonido antiguo del castellano. Pero claro, si los Académicos dicen que nunca ha existido, así debe ser. A saber de dónde viene la pronunciación labiodental que yo he oído a gente de pueblos de Castilla. Y sonaba natural. Ahora se oye en algunas canciones, pero a mí me suena totalmente artificial, no es como se pronuncia normalmente.
> Saludos


 
¿Los académicos dicen que existen los sonidos que se emplean en España para pronunciar las "eses" y las "ces", y que deben ser los mismos que para pronunciar las "zetas"?. ¿Por qué dicen "zero" en lugar de "cero"?. ¿Por qué pronuncian zetas en donde no las hay?. ¿Es válido negar que existe esa pronunciación?. ¿La aprendieron leyendo libros de especialistas?.
Las brujas no existen, pero que las hay, las hay.
Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## tissi

Contestando a Outsider, la cuestión es que lo natural en castellano actual es oir, tanto la B como la V, como fricativas en unos casos y oclusivas en otros. Creo (puede que esto no sea muy exacto) que es oclusiva al principio de palabra o ante consonante, y fricativa (sin dejar de ser bilabial) entre vocales. 
Si un señor de 70 años, con estudios más bien escasos pronuncia algo distinto, suponemos que es lo que aprendió a decir de pequeño y que siempre lo ha dicho así. Cuando oyes a un cantante, no puedo evitar pensar en quién le habrá enseñado que hay que pronunciar lo que no decimos los demás. ¿Me entiendes?


----------



## Outsider

Pero ¿eses señores mayores usan el sonido labiodental para la V, u otro (por ej., fricativo)?


----------



## tissi

Lo que pronunciaban era la letra V  labiodental fricativa sonora, como en inglés, pero algo más breve.
Tissi


----------



## roxcyn

http://www.uiowa.edu/~acadtech/phonetics/

En el sitio puede ver cómo se dice la b y la v.    Espero que sea útil.


----------



## lazarus1907

roxcyn said:
			
		

> http://www.uiowa.edu/~acadtech/phonetics/
> 
> En el sitio puede ver cómo se dice la b y la v.    Espero que sea útil.


En español se pronuncian *igual*. Y, quitando los bilingües que mezclan la pronunciación porque en una de sus lenguas sí se distinguen los sonidos, aún no he oído a ningún hispanohablante hablar en español con una uve labiodental.

Si alguien no está de acuerdo, agradecería muchísimo que se grabara leyendo varias palabras y lo pusiera para que podamos oírlo los demás, porque al menos a mí me resultaría curiosísimo. ¿Qué tal "*¡Que viva la vaca vaga que va viendo valvas!*".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches



> *Por Lazarus. *quitando los bilingües que mezclan la pronunciación porque en una de sus lenguas sí se distinguen los sonidos


¡Pero qué ventaja a la hora de escribir!  

En serio: tengo a mano el Manual de pronuciación española de Tomás navarro Tomás y transcribo unas líneas:
"Es extraño al español el sonido labiodental del francés _vie_, alemán _was_, inglés _very_... 
El distinguir la _v_ de la _b_ no es de ningún modo un requisito recomendable en la pronunciación española... 
La mayoría de las personas cultas, tanto en Castilla como en las demás regiones afines, lejos de estimar la pronunciación de la _v_ labiodental como una plausible perfección la consideran como una mera preocupación escolar, innecesaria y pedante."

Buenas noches


----------



## Dandee

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> En español se pronuncian *igual*. Y, quitando los bilingües que mezclan la pronunciación porque en una de sus lenguas sí se distinguen los sonidos, aún no he oído a ningún hispanohablante hablar en español con una uve labiodental.
> 
> Si alguien no está de acuerdo, agradecería muchísimo que se grabara leyendo varias palabras y lo pusiera para que podamos oírlo los demás, porque al menos a mí me resultaría curiosísimo. ¿Qué tal "*¡Que viva la vaca vaga que va viendo valvas!*".


 
Hola Lazarus: Como ya había comentado a mí me fue enseñado que la pronunciación de la "v" es labiodental. Eso fue hace muchos años y yo asumí desde ese entonces que debía practicar lo aprendido. Hoy encontré un libro del ministerio de educación chilena, editado el año 1975 aproximadamente que expresa, sin profundizar, que las letras "f" y "v" son labiodentales. Encontrar ese texto fue una sorpresa, ya que no sabía que aquí en Chile existía coincidencia, por lo menos con algunos, con lo que me habían enseñado en Argentina hace tantos años. Mañana voy a escanear la página y te la voy a enviar por correo ( eso si no te molesta y si es posible por la vía que ofrece este foro). También voy a grabar la frase que tú propones con mi propia voz y desearía que aceptes que también te la envíe como archivo a tu correo. Hago extensivo el mismo ofrecimiento a todos quienes se interesen.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## lazarus1907

Dandee said:
			
		

> Hola Lazarus: Como ya había comentado a mí me fue enseñado que la pronunciación de la "v" es labiodental. Eso fue hace muchos años y yo asumí desde ese entonces que debía practicar lo aprendido.


¿Practicar lo aprendido? ¿Es que no lo pronunciabas así de manera natural antes? ¿Me estás diciendo quizá que has aprendido a pronunciar como labiodental una letra que no pronunciabas así antes porque te lo han enseñado y lo pone en un libro?

En cualquier caso, muchas gracias por tu ofrecimiento. Espero con impaciencia esa grabación.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Dandee

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Practicar lo aprendido? ¿Es que no lo pronunciabas así de manera natural antes? ¿Me estás diciendo quizá que has aprendido a pronunciar como labiodental una letra que no pronunciabas así antes porque te lo han enseñado y lo pone en un libro?
> 
> En cualquier caso, muchas gracias por tu ofrecimiento. Espero con impaciencia esa grabación.
> 
> Un saludo cordial.


 
Pero no me culpes a mí. Yo era un niño, yo no inventé nada, no sé a que le llamas natural y tampoco escribí el libro ..........¿Qué más puedo decir?.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## lazarus1907

Dandee said:
			
		

> Pero no me culpes a mí. Yo era un niño, yo no inventé nada, no sé a que le llamas natural y tampoco escribí el libro ..........¿Qué más puedo decir?.


No te culpo en absoluto. Lo que me llama la atención es que defiendas una manera de pronunciar que necesitaste aprender "practicando" y no porque así se hablara en tu región. Pronunciar la ce como ese en América sí se que es natural y se ha usado durante siglos, pero pronunciar la uve como labiodental, y pese a que se empeñen en enseñar a la gente que es lo correcto, me parece absurdo si la gente no lo pronuncia así de manera espontánea en la mayoría de los sitios.

Mis padres tuvieron profesores franceses y les trataron de enseñar la misma distinción. Nunca aprendieron.


----------



## ieracub

Hola Dandee:

¿Podrías publicar el nombre y autor del libro del que hablas y, si es posible, enviarme por correo a mí también la página que vas a escanear o que ya escaneaste? 

Siempre he tenido la sensación de haber escuchado hace mucho tiempo esto de la diferencia entre la b y v en español, pero no estoy seguro, tal vez se me confunden los recuerdos con mis primeras clases de Inglés. Ahora que nos cuentas de este libro, estoy pensando que es posible que yo lo haya estudiado o, quizá, una de mis profesoras.

Lo cierto es que hace varios años estuve interesado en este tema y, lo que pude averiguar es que el castellano nació como una lengua que no hacía ninguna diferencia fonética entre estas consonantes.

Saludos, y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Yeu

¿En Chile enseñaban eso? que interesante, en lo personal no me gusta como pronuncian muchas palabras, si uno no ha vivido aqui es difícil entenderles, sobre todo cuando se comen letras (no se como se llame eso en lingüistica).

Saludos.


----------



## Dandee

ieracub said:
			
		

> Hola Dandee: ¿Podrías publicar el nombre y autor del libro del que hablas y, si es posible, enviarme por correo a mí también la página que vas a escanear o que ya escaneaste? quote]
> 
> Ya las tengo escaneadas y te las voy a enviar a la mayor brevedad posible.
> 
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


----------



## momax

Por primera vez en otro hilo, leí que existe diferencia en pronunción en español de la "S, C (con e y i ) y Z," pero el hilo se trataba de b y v, y no daban explicación.  Para mi todas son "ssss," no encontre otro hilo que me diera mas explicación. ¿Álguien me puede explicar por favor? ¿ Es igual que en inlgés?

con gusto corrijan mis errores por favor


----------



## Bienvenidos

Hola, 

   Supongo que la persona que le dijo esto a usted es de España. En España, pronuncian "ce, ci, z" como "th." Pero en los países de América, no hay ninguna diferencia. Entonces, no se preocupe. 

*España: manzana
(Dicen manTHana)

cine
(THine)

zumo
(THumo)

*Etc.


----------



## sigjak

*seseo*. *1. *Consiste en pronunciar las letras _c_ (ante _e, i_) y _z _con el sonido que corresponde a la letra _s_ (→  s, 2); así, un hablante seseante dirá [serésa] por _cereza,_ [siérto] por _cierto,_ [sapáto] por _zapato_.
*2.* El seseo es general en toda Hispanoamérica y, en España, lo es en Canarias y en parte de Andalucía, y se da en algunos puntos de Murcia y Badajoz. También existe seseo entre las clases populares de Valencia, Cataluña, Mallorca y el País Vasco, cuando hablan castellano, y se da asimismo en algunas zonas rurales de Galicia. El seseo meridional español (andaluz y canario) y el hispanoamericano gozan de total aceptación en la norma culta.



_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Aragorn00

momax said:


> Por primera vez en otro hilo, leí que existe diferencia en pronunción en español de la "S, C (con e y i ) y Z," pero el hilo se trataba de b y v, y no daban explicación.  Para mi todas son "ssss," no encontre otro hilo que me diera mas explicación. ¿Álguien me puede explicar por favor? ¿ Es igual que en inlgés?
> 
> con gusto corrijan mis errores por favor



En España si  hay diferencia en la pronunciacion de esos sonidos.
Bueno, en casi toda España salvo parte del sur como Andalucia y las Canarias.

En hispanoamerica suele ser "ss"


----------



## Marlotta

Originalmente publicado por *momax* 

 
Por primera vez en otro hilo, leí que existe diferencia en pronunción PRONUNCIACIÓN en español de la "S, C (con e y i ) y Z," pero el hilo se trataba de b y v, y no daban explicación. Para mi todas son "ssss," no encontre ENCONTRÉ otro hilo que me diera mas explicación EXPLICACIONES. ¿Álguien me LO puede explicar por favor? ¿ Es igual que en inlgés?

con gusto corrijan mis errores por favor


----------



## Dudu678

Eso es, za, ce, ci, zo, zu se pronuncia en España como _th_ en inglés en _thing._


----------



## Isolda

Por si alguien tiene la curiosidad, ahí va la explicación:

Al principio, existían 2 grupos que evolucionan de la siguiente manera:
- Dorsodentales africadas (Ç -sorda- y Z -sonora-)
     En el siglo XV se escribían igual, pero primero se hacen fricativas, después desaparece la distinción sorda/sonora, y más tarde adelanta su punto de articulación y se hace interdental (*sonido ZA, CE, CI, ZO, ZU*).

- Apicoalveolares fricativas (S, SS -sorda- y S -sonora-)
     A partir del siglo XV desaparece la distinción sorda/sonora y se generaliza la *grafía S*.

     Por lo tanto, el castellano pasó de tener cuatro fonemas a tener sólo dos. 

     [EXCEPCIÓN: En Andalucía quedó un fonema en vez de dos: una S dorsodental sorda que proviene de los fonemas de las grafías anteriores (S, SS, Ç y Z), y se pronuncia de dos maneras, seseante y ceceante]


----------



## yuggoth

¿?
¿Por lo visto crees que la regla general es pronunciar "manzana" como "mansana" "cereza" como "seresa",y así sucesivamente?
Eso es lo que me ha parecido entender.


----------



## Argónida

yuggoth said:


> ¿?
> ¿Por lo visto crees que la regla general es pronunciar "manzana" como "mansana" "cereza" como "seresa",y así sucesivamente?
> Eso es lo que me ha parecido entender.


 
Si nos atenemos al número de hablantes, no lo dudes. ¿Dónde dice que "la regla general" es lo que se habla en Madrid o en Burgos?


----------



## chics

Parece que antes había las dos eses, sorda y sonora, y además dos zetas más, sorda y onora. Cuatro sonidos: _ss_, _s_, _th_ y "_ç_" ¿Es así?

¿qué sonido es el que indicas como *Ç*?


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Argónida said:


> Si nos atenemos al número de hablantes, no lo dudes. ¿Dónde dice que "la regla general" es lo que se habla en Madrid o en Burgos?


 

Ya, pero la letra se llama _zeta_, y es otra que la S. Me imagino que en las zonas donde se sesea la pronunciarán _seta_, pero la distinguen de la S al escribir. Me parece que la cuestión está en esas variaciones de la pronunciación, que tendrá sus razones que ignoro.

Del mismo modo hay zonas donde los imperativos casi suenan agudos (_Callaté_), y en otras partes, como por ejemplo Asturias, respetan mucho el correcto énfasis esdrújulo (_Cállate_), pero todo el mundo escribe _cállate_.


----------



## Argónida

Una cosa son las reglas de la escritura, que son las mismas para todo el mundo, y otra cosa son las distintas manera de pronunciar, que pueden ser distintas y todas igual de válidas, sin jerarquía que valga. En este último aspecto, hablar de "reglas generales" como hacía yuggot, no tiene sentido, pero en caso de querer buscar una regla general en cuanto a la pronunciación de "ce", "ci", "za", "zo" y "zu", son muchos más millones de hablantes los que pronuncian estos sonidos como una "s" que los que los pronunciamos como "z", esa es la realidad.

Y que conste que yo no seseo y que, repito, no creo que tenga sentido hablar de cuál es la "norma general" en cuanto a la pronunciación de, por ejemplo, la "s" y la "z" en el español, que según las zonas es de una u otra manera.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Sí, pero lo que yo quería decir es que es una diferencia que reside en "la boca", no en "el cerebro". Espero que se me entienda, siento no ser más clara.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Seguramente dijo "regla general" para referirse al modo de pronunciación base, sin ceceo ni seseo. No como a algo más habitual, mejor, preferible, obligado ni queriendo menospreciar a lo que así no lo hacen. Yo no he visto que nadie busque ofender a otros en este hilo.

En el post 3 de este hilo te recuerdan lo que la RAE opina del seseo.

Es curioso que en Andalucía todos decidieran pasar a un solo fonema, pero que se eligiera uno u otro en distintos sitios. Por que no hay dos zonas claras, tipo este y oeste, norte y sur ¿verdad? ¿sabeis dónde hay ceceo y dónde seseo exactamente?

Hasta luego.


----------



## ampurdan

chics said:


> Parece que antes había las dos eses, sorda y sonora, y además dos zetas más, sorda y onora. Cuatro sonidos: _ss_, _s_, _th_ y "_ç_" ¿Es así?
> 
> ¿qué sonido es el que indicas como *Ç*?


 
Parece ser que en el siglo XV había tres pares de sonidos sibilantes: 1) c/ç y z, 
2) s-/-ss-/-s y –s-; 3) x y j/g. Dejemos a un lado el último, que no pertenece al tema de este hilo.

El primer par eran africados dentoalveolares. Hay que explicar estos términos.

Se llaman africados porque, como la “ch” en español actual, consistían en una oclusión seguida rápidamente de un sonido fricativo (dos sonidos articulados en uno). La oclusión, en este caso, corresponde a un sonido dentoalveolar (el de la “t” o la “d”) y por eso se llaman así. La otra parte, el sonido fricativo, es el sonido producido por forzar el aire a través de un canal estrecho al acercar dos partes del aparato fonador (la “s”, la “j” y la “f” del español moderno son todas fricativas). 

Sin embargo, hay que tener en cuenta que ese sonido fricativo sibilante NO es apicoalveolar como el de las “s” de los españoles del norte actuales o el de las “s”, “z”, “ce” y “ci” de los colombianos. Era una “s” como la que se pronuncia en el resto del dominio lingüístico o en inglés o en francés: una “s” laminal. 

La “s” apicoalveolar se pronuncia poniendo en contacto la punta de la lengua con los alvéolos o dirigiéndola hacia ellos. La “s” laminal se pronuncia con la lengua plana contra el paladar. La verdad es que la mayoría de los españoles no es muy consciente de esta diferencia, no sé si se aprecia en América.

En cualquier caso, el *primer par*, los africados dentoalveolares eran: “c/ç”, que era sordo y “z”, que era sonoro. Esto quiere decir que el primero sonaba como “ts”. La actual palabra “caza”, se escribía “caça” y se pronunciaba “catsa”. El sonido del segundo no puede representarse con una grafía española actual, en el sistema IPA es el sonido /dz/, parecido al anterior pero sonorizado (es la “z” del inglés o del francés, por ejemplo). Así “decía” entonces se escribía “dezía” y se pronunciaba /dedzia/. 

En cuanto al *segundo par*, los fricativos apicoalveolares (ya ha quedado explicado qué significa ese nombre), teníamos la “s” sorda al principio de palabra o al final de sílaba y la doble “s” entre vocales, por un lado (“*s*i”, “e*s*cudo”, “campo*s*”, “queda*ss*e”). Se pronunciaba tal y como se pronuncia hoy en el norte de España, dirigiendo la lengua hacia la punta de los alvéolos. Por otro lado, teníamos la “s” simple entre vocales, que era sonora y se pronunciaba de manera parecida a como se pronuncia la “z” en inglés o francés hoy en día, pero con la diferencia que se dirigía la punta de la lengua hacia los alvéolos. 

Todos estos sonidos evolucionaron, y lo hicieron de forma distinta según el lugar. Sin embargo, todas las variantes del idioma (menos el ladino) hicieron un primer paso común: la desafricación del primer par, de manera que desapareció la oclusión dentoalveolar, dejando sólo un sonido fricativo, sordo en un caso y sonoro en el otro. Cada uno de ellos, sin embargo, todavía se distinguía de los equivalentes sordos y sonoros del segundo par por ser laminales y no apicoalveolares.

El segundo paso, en el norte y centro de España, fue perder la diferencia entre sordas y sonoras a favor de las sordas y el paso final fue alterar la pronunciación de los dos elementos restantes (en realidad tres, si tenemos en cuenta que “x” y “j/g” también jugaron un papel aquí) para enfatizar la diferencia demasiado sutil. Las que habían sido dentoalveolares se movieron hacia delante hacia el sonido interdental que tiene “z”, “ce” y “ci” hoy en día en el norte de España (que no es apical).

Con todo, en el sur, la evolución fue distinta. No acabo de entender el por qué, pero parece que en unas zonas fusionaron los cuatro sonidos en un sonido interdental apicoalveolar, parecido a la pronunciación de “z” en el norte de España y, por eso, esa pronunciación se ha venido en llamar “ceceo”. En otras zonas, como Sevilla y Huelva, la fusión se produjo en un sonido opuesto, una “s” laminal, que es la pronunciación que tuvo más impacto en América y que los españoles del norte llaman “seseo” porque la perciben como idéntica a su “s” apical, aunque no lo sea.

Esta información la he sacado de esta página que está en inglés. Puede estar equivocada en algún aspecto y creo que hay cosas que no están bien explicadas o, por lo menos, a mí no me quedan claras, pero sirve para hacerse una idea, creo.



chics said:


> Es curioso que en Andalucía todos decidieran pasar a un solo fonema, pero que se eligiera uno u otro en distintos sitios.


 
Eso es lo que no me acaba de quedar del todo claro a mí. A ver si encuentro algo.


----------



## Argónida

Es verdad que en Andalucía no hay una norma general. Hay zonas de seseo y zonas de ceceo, que no coinciden con las provincias, ni siquiera con las comarcas. Yo diría, en cualquier caso, que el seseo es minoritario. Se da mucho en la provincia de Córdoba, con una forma de pronunciar la "s" muy característica. También en Sevilla capital.

Por otra parte, el ceceo, aun estando bastante extendido, esta "peor visto" socialmente, no sé por qué, y la gente que adquiere cierta cultura tiende a forzar su habla para hacerlo desaparecer.

Por último, también hay muchas personas (entre las que me incluyo) que distinguimos "s" y "z". Esta modalidad yo diría que es más frecuente en las zonas urbanas. En parte está cada vez más extendida también por la influencia de los medios de comunicación, que imponen esa "pronunciación estándar" que llaman algunos, que no es más que la forma de hablar de la zona centro de la península.


----------



## chics

Muchas gracias, Ampurdan y Argónida.

En cuanto a la percepción social del ceceo y del seseo, sólo puedo decir que en algunos medios de conunicación se potencia una cierta imagen con un cierto acento. Por ejemplo la chacha esa tan salá, etc. El referente que tenemos, desde fuera, del castellano de Andalucía es el de Chiquito de la Calzada, no el de un presentador de informativos. También hay que añadir que, a algunas ciudades del norte, emigraron hace años gente del sur (y también de otras partes) pero lo hicieron los que más lo necesitaban, claro. 
Esto hace que desde el norte, sin conocer bien los acentos del sur -yo no distingo por el acento si un tipo es andaluz (Paz Vega), canario (Corazón, Corazón) o de américa (Shakira)- a menudo se confundan acentos andaluces con clase social de poca cultura.
No todos, pero hay bastante gente que sí. 

Al viajar a Andalucía te das cuenta de que no es así. Y es verdad que el acento sevillano en concreto es distinto y que están muy orgullosos de ello, precisamente por que tienen que luchar contra los tópicos y les gusta que alguien lo note. Pero ellos cometen el mismo prejuicio con los de los pueblos cercanos, tal vez por ser la capital. :-D
Lo que para nosotros es el "acento andaluz", para ellos es el "acento con ceceo", más o menos.

En Cataluña, una parte de la población -por ejemplo, los mayores que aprendieron el castellano ya a una cierta edad- tiene dificultades para pronunciar la *z* y entonces hacen un seseo que distingue *s* sordas y sonoras...


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, el "seseo" catalán tiene poco que ver con el "seseo" meridional y americano, porque la "s" catalana es apicoalveolar, como la del castellano del centro y norte de la península. Es el mismo seseo que hace un castellano si quiere imitar el habla seseante.

Uno se puede dar cuenta de la diferencia entre un catalán seseante y un mexicano, por ejemplo, con la pronunciación de una sola palabra, por ejemplo "ceder". El primero dirigirá la punta de la lengua hacia los alvéolos para pronunciar "ce", mientras que el segundo mantendrá plana la lengua.

Aparte, como tú has dicho, el catalán que sesea en castellano suele sonorizar las "s" intervocálicas.


----------



## yuggoth

Argónida said:


> Si nos atenemos al número de hablantes, no lo dudes. ¿Dónde dice que "la regla general" es lo que se habla en Madrid o en Burgos?


Por supuesto,en ningún sitio.La regla general es lo que se entiende (o debería) en todas partes,sin mencionar que el habla de unas zonas sea más correcta que la de otras.La que vale para todos.La norma que se ha establecido para todo el ámbito idiomático.La que se estudia en los libros de gramática.La que estudian los no nativos de esa lengua.La que hace que al referirnos a este idioma hablemos de español.
Conste que mi intención no era menospreciar o ningunear a nadie.


----------



## yuggoth

chics said:


> Hola.
> 
> Seguramente dijo "regla general" para referirse al modo de pronunciación base, sin ceceo ni seseo. No como a algo más habitual, mejor, preferible, obligado ni queriendo menospreciar a lo que así no lo hacen. Yo no he visto que nadie busque ofender a otros en este hilo.
> 
> En el post 3 de este hilo te recuerdan lo que la RAE opina del seseo.
> 
> Es curioso que en Andalucía todos decidieran pasar a un solo fonema, pero que se eligiera uno u otro en distintos sitios. Por que no hay dos zonas claras, tipo este y oeste, norte y sur ¿verdad? ¿sabeis dónde hay ceceo y dónde seseo exactamente?
> 
> Hasta luego.


Gracias,Chics."Regla general" significa sólo "regla general",y ésta existe.


----------



## Argónida

yuggoth said:


> Gracias,Chics."Regla general" significa sólo "regla general",y ésta existe.


 
Aquí es donde yo sigo sin estar de acuerdo. Y no es porque me sienta ofendida, como ha señalado algún forero. No es un tema emocional. Es que realmente estoy convencida de que no existe esa regla general en cuanto a la pronunciación de la "s" y la "z". En todo caso, creo que existen diferentes reglas según las zonas en las que se habla el español, y esa es la respuesta que le daría a un extranjero que planteara una duda como la que ha iniciado este hilo. 

Una forma de pronunciar que caracteriza a todo un continente y a parte de un país, para mí no es una excepción a una regla, es una regla en sí misma. Pero igual considero que la forma de pronunciar la "s" y la "z" en Castilla no es una excepción, sino que es la regla general en Castilla.

Con los libros de gramática, por otra parte, también se puede disentir. Hasta con la sagrada Real Academia. Si no, no existiría este foro.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Vivo en Málaga.
En Málaga capital cecean mayoritariamente los hombres.Observo que muchos jóvenes cecean igual que lo hacen sus abuelos.
Aun así,cuanto más alto es el grado de educación ,menos se cecea y se empieza a distinguir "c" y "s".
Muchos universitarios suelen distinguir,aunque la "s" no es la misma que la de Castilla.
Las mujeres,sobre todo las mayores,suelen sesear.
Por un fenómeno peculiar,pero no único,un hombre que cecea se considera normal,pero en una mujer queda un poco bruto o "de pueblo".
Las jóvenes de más cultura empiezan a distinguir.
En las zonas urbanas,por influencia del español estándar,y por cierto complejo de pronunciar mal que hay en Andalucía,el seseo y el ceceo disminuyen en los hablantes más cultos y en los más "pijos".


En los pueblos de Málaga hay zonas claramente ceceantes como la Serranía de Ronda y zonas seseantes,con "s" cordobesa,como Campillos,Casabermeja,pueblos de la zona norte de la provincia.

En líneas generales,debido al escaso prestigio del ceceo(cosa que no entiendo demasiado),cuando un ceceante de cierta educación se ve en una situación formal,puede intentar evitarlo.
El alcalde de Málaga es el paradigma del malagueño que intenta evitar el 
ceceo y habla mezclando sin éxito eses ,ces y zetas,quedando realmente
artificial.


----------



## Jellby

La única razón para considerar la distinción entre C/Z y S como una "regla" y el ceceo o seseo como una "excepción" es el hecho de que la diferencia está muy clara en la escritura. Teniendo en cuenta también que, históricamente, ha existido una distinción y no es una pecularidad que haya surgido en una zona en un momento dado.

Obviamente, ninguna pronunciación es mejor que la otra. Pero como suelo decir, para alguien que hace la distinción es más fácil suprimirla y pasar a cecear o sesear que al revés, creo.


----------



## ampurdan

Jellby said:


> Obviamente, ninguna pronunciación es mejor que la otra. Pero como suelo decir, para alguien que hace la distinción es más fácil suprimirla y pasar a cecear o sesear que al revés, creo.


 
No lo creo. Conozco a latinoamericanos que han adoptado el sistema de la distinción al cabo de unos añitos en Madrid. En cambio, conozco a españoles (catalanes) que emigran a América y empiezan a desear de una manera que les delata (lo hacen con "s" apicoalveolar).


----------



## Argónida

Jellby said:


> La única razón para considerar la distinción entre C/Z y S como una "regla" y el ceceo o seseo como una "excepción" es el hecho de que la diferencia está muy clara en la escritura. Teniendo en cuenta también que, históricamente, ha existido una distinción y no es una pecularidad que haya surgido en una zona en un momento dado.
> 
> Obviamente, ninguna pronunciación es mejor que la otra. Pero como suelo decir, para alguien que hace la distinción es más fácil suprimirla y pasar a cecear o sesear que al revés, creo.


 
Como ya hemos explicado algunos andaluces en este hilo, aquí es muy frecuente que personas que originariamente cecean acaben cambiando su forma de hablar y distingan "s" y "z". Incluso en muchos casos son capaces de cambiar de registro según el contexto y hasta el estado de ánimo.

En cuanto al origen histórico de los distintos sonidos de la lengua, nadie niega que exista, pero un idioma es algo vivo, y mucho más dinámico en el habla que en la escritura. También la "h" tiene un sentido de existir, y originariamente correspondía a un sonido, sin embargo hoy no se pronuncia; o la "b" y la "v", que surgen de sonidos diferentes pero hoy corresponden a uno solo.


----------



## Jellby

Argónida said:


> o la "b" y la "v", que surgen de sonidos diferentes pero hoy corresponden a uno solo.



Añadí la mención a la historia en parte por esto. Según el DPD, ya desde tiempos medievales ambas letras se pronuncian igual.

Por cierto, que no me refería a cambiar la pronunciación de manera más o menos definitiva, sino a hacer "esfuerzos" en un caso particular (para no desentonar, para imitar un acento forastero, o por lo que sea).


----------



## taina

Saludo a todos:

En Rep. Dominicana muchos son los que sesean  Los mas cultos hacen la distinción.  Yo soy de los que prefieren la distinción, es muy útil cuando se toma un dictado,  y también para no olvidar la buena escritura.  

Saludos


----------



## mirx

taina said:


> Saludo a todos:
> 
> En Rep. Dominicana muchos son los que sesean Los mas cultos hacen la distinción. Yo soy de los que prefieren la distinción, es muy útil cuando se toma un dictado, y también para no olvidar la buena escritura.
> 
> Saludos


 
Discúlpame pero nunca he escuchado a ningún americano hacer ningún tipo de distinción entre c, z, y s., sean cultos o no. Me gustaría ver un noticiario dominicano para examinar dicha distinción.

Es menos extraño escuchar diferencias entre b y v, pero no entre las "S´s".


----------



## taina

Yo conozco muchos que hacen la distinción,  los profesores, por ejemplo, con los que he tomado clase lo hacen, en cuanto a los periodistas, ahí hay muy poco. Pero como ya he dicho son los más cultos que hacen la distinción.

Saludos


----------



## yuggoth

Argónida said:


> Aquí es donde yo sigo sin estar de acuerdo. Y no es porque me sienta ofendida, como ha señalado algún forero. No es un tema emocional. Es que realmente estoy convencida de que no existe esa regla general en cuanto a la pronunciación de la "s" y la "z". En todo caso, creo que existen diferentes reglas según las zonas en las que se habla el español, y esa es la respuesta que le daría a un extranjero que planteara una duda como la que ha iniciado este hilo.
> 
> Una forma de pronunciar que caracteriza a todo un continente y a parte de un país, para mí no es una excepción a una regla, es una regla en sí misma. Pero igual considero que la forma de pronunciar la "s" y la "z" en Castilla no es una excepción, sino que es la regla general en Castilla.
> 
> Con los libros de gramática, por otra parte, también se puede disentir. Hasta con la sagrada Real Academia. Si no, no existiría este foro.


Yo sólo me remito por ejemplo a los diccionarios fonéticos o a los bilingúes de español y otro idioma.Fíjate en la transcripción fonética que hacen de "*s*","*z*" y "*c*".Y no les hace falta precisar si se trata del dialecto de Burgos,ni de Soria,ni de la Escuela de Traductores de Toledo.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

yuggoth said:


> Yo sólo me remito por ejemplo a los diccionarios fonéticos o a los bilingúes de español y otro idioma.Fíjate en la transcripción fonética que hacen de "*s*","*z*" y "*c*".Y no les hace falta precisar si se trata del dialecto de Burgos,ni de Soria,ni de la Escuela de Traductores de Toledo.


 

Yo estoy con Argónida.
No sé si en algún otro idioma es una excepción el modo de pronunciar del 90% de los hablantes.
No me vale que el seseo sea simplemente admitido como graciosa concesión al 90 % de los hablantes.


----------



## Isolda

chics said:


> Parece que antes había las dos eses, sorda y sonora, y además dos zetas más, sorda y onora. Cuatro sonidos: _ss_, _s_, _th_ y "_ç_" ¿Es así?
> 
> ¿qué sonido es el que indicas como *Ç*?



La grafía Ç se pronunciaba como /ts/, y la Z, como /ds/


----------



## chics

Isolda said:


> La grafía Ç se pronunciaba como /ts/, y la Z, como /ds/


 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## chics

Buenas.

Aporto el enlace de un mapa donde se señalan las zonas de seseo (rayas verticales) y las de ceceo (horizontales) en España.
Desconozco la fuente... :-(

Gracias, Jellby.


----------



## Argónida

chics said:


> Buenas.
> 
> Aporto el enlace de un mapa donde se señalan las zonas de seseo (rayas verticales) y las de ceceo (horizontales) en España.
> Desconozco la fuente... :-(


 
Ese mapa, al menos en lo que a Andalucía se refiere, no es del todo correcto, y es difícil que lo pueda ser porque no hay zonas amplias de seseo, ceceo o distinción s/z. La diferencia a veces está entre ciudades, pueblos e incluso hablantes dentro de una misma zona. En ese mapa, por ejemplo, las ciudades de Sevilla y Cádiz se sitúan en el ceceo, y son seseantes (sus habitantes, no las ciudades, claro).


----------



## jmx

Más mapas :

http://www.jotamartin.byethost33.com/alpi_ceseo.php

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagen:Andaluc%C3%ADa_ceceante_y_seseante.PNG


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

jmartins said:


> Más mapas :
> 
> http://www.jotamartin.byethost33.com/alpi_ceseo.php
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagen:Andaluc%C3%ADa_ceceante_y_seseante.PNG


 
Estos mapas,especialmente el último,reflejan bastante bien la realidad.

Entre otras cosas porque hablan de *predominio* del ceceo o seseo,no de que todos los hablantes ceceen o seseen.
Como ya hemos dicho algunos,en las zonas urbanas,entre los más jóvenes y los de mayor nivel educativo se ha puesto de moda la distinción de c,s y z.

También recalcar que un mismo hablante puede distinguir o sesear o cecear según el medio en que se encuentre.
No es lo mismo una caseta de feria que hablar en público en una convención de empresa.
Aun así,a algunos no les sale bien.
Mi jefe ,ceceante,cuando da una charla dice "zatisfacsión,felisitaciones,azombroso etc.etc."
Sinceramente,creo que cuando a uno no le sale bien la distinción,es mejor hablar con su ceceo natural y queda menos artificioso.


----------



## Jellby

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Estos mapas,especialmente el último,reflejan bastante bien la realidad.



El primero creo que falla al menos en la mancha verde que aparece en Extremadura. Yo he vivido ahí toda mi vida y siempre el seseo me ha parecido un rasgo forastero (andaluz).



> También recalcar que un mismo hablante puede distinguir o sesear o cecear según el medio en que se encuentre.
> No es lo mismo una caseta de feria que hablar en público en una convención de empresa.
> Aun así,a algunos no les sale bien.
> Mi jefe ,ceceante,cuando da una charla dice "zatisfacsión,felisitaciones,azombroso etc.etc."
> Sinceramente,creo que cuando a uno no le sale bien la distinción,es mejor hablar con su ceceo natural y queda menos artificioso.



Es mucho más fácil para alguien que hace la distinción recurrir al ceceo o seseo


----------



## .SB.

Pues aquí va la pregunta: 

La verdad es que yo soy de Latinoamérica y estoy tratando hacer la diferencia entre las letras arriba mencionadas a la hora de pronunciarlas con excepción de la V/B que manejo bastante bien, pues el caso es que he leído que la Z interdental se pronuncia más o menos como el _TH_ de _Thing_ ingles, pero a pesar de que intento hacer esto parece que sin el uso del vocabulario español no suena convincente, sin embargo me gustaría poder lograrlo ya que mis conocidos siempre lo logran a la hora de imitar a un español y quisiera ver si alguien me puede ayudar en esto. Aparte del uso de tildes que se ha degenerado mucho por aquí me he enterado también de una diferencia entre la Y y LL y la C y Z, si hay alguna otra pronunciación fonética que debería saber agradecería mucho que me ayudaran. 

Esto es un intento de romper el seseo y ceceo y poder pronunciarlas todas de la manera correcta o por lo menos el mío , muchas gracias.


----------



## Domtom

El sonido de la *ll* está en peligro de extinción. En España, creo que de entre las pocas personas que la pronuncian como antes, son los catalanes, pero el resto del español de España, la *ll* es como la *y* las más de las veces.


----------



## hosec

V/B se pronuncian igual. C/Z se pronuncian igual. LL/Y se pronuncian igual en casi todas partes de España.

Salud


----------



## Guachipem

La "z" y la "c" suenan exactamente igual (cuando la "c" va ante "e" o "i", claro). El sonido es casi idéntico al de "th" en la palabra inglesa "think", pero yo diría que los españoles sacan un poco menos la lengua al pronunciar este sonido, poniendo los dientes en la punta de la lengua. 
La "v" y la "b" se usan indistintamente desde hace mucho, y si encuentras a alguien que haga la distinción al hablar en español, seguramente lo habrá aprendido a hacer artificialmente y no porque se diga así en su región, aunque fijándome en mi modo de hablar, en algunas palabras uso el sonido "v" y en otras el "b", pero no siempre coincide con la forma de escribirse. 
El yeísmo está tan extendido que yo jamás he escuchado a nadie hacer la distinción entre "y" y "ll". Tampoco a los catalanes a los que he escuchado hablar.


----------



## Domtom

Guachipem said:


> El yeísmo está tan extendido que yo jamás he escuchado a nadie hacer la distinción entre "y" y "ll". Tampoco a los catalanes a los que he escuchado hablar.


 
Respeto como es lógico tu opinión, o el hecho, si tú prefieres, pues dices que efectivamente les has oído así a los catalanes. Pero, ¿seguro? Los sonidos se parecen.

Yo, que soy catalán, y que siempre he vivido en la Cataluña que hay en el Estado Español --excepto nueve años-- siempre he oído a los catalanes, cuando están hablando en castellano, pronunciar la ll como ll, y la y como y, sin yeísmo. Además, es perfectamente lógico. Si los catalanes tenemos en el catalán el sonido palatal de la ll --que creo es como dicta la gramática española, aunque el 90 % de los hispanohablantes sean yeístas--, no veo yo por qué no aprovecharla para nuestro español. Incluso he telefoneado a amigos catalanes, me dicen que pronuncian elle y que todos lo hacemos así.

Pero ya digo, respeto mucho tus palabras, y si he dicho esto es porque realmente lo percibo así, no para contradecir.

Salud.


----------



## Guachipem

> Respeto como es lógico tu opinión, o el hecho, si tú prefieres, pues dices que efectivamente les has oído así a los catalanes. Pero, ¿seguro? Los sonidos se parecen.


 
Pues tal vez sea eso, que los sonidos se parecen y por eso me ha pasado desapercibido. De todos modos, es que tampoco estoy muy acostumbrado a hablar con catalanes, por aquí hay muy pocos. También puede ser que los catalanes con los que he hablado no hicieran la distinción, ninguno de los con que he hablado tenía acento catalán (no sé si esto tendrá algo que ver). La próxima vez que hable con alguno prestaré más atención, porque siempre he tenido curiosidad de saber cómo suena la "ll" (no tenía ni idea de que hubiera difenrecia en catalán). Si en catalán ustedes usan ambos fonemas, es lógico que también lo hagan al hablar en español.


----------



## .SB.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, las letras que mas problemas me dan son la Z y ll. ¿Podría alguien darme algún consejo?

¿Como pronuncio la palabra "valla" aplicando el sonido de la LL, (Va(elle)a)?

En cuanto a la z, ¿Sería como decir "manthana, tharagotha, ceretha"? 

Disculpen la molestia, sucede que estas me estan dando mucho problema 

La "v" se pronuncia un poco mas con los labios que la "b", ¿O estoy equivocado?


----------



## Domtom

La v y la b son dos grafías al escribir, pero se trata de un mismo sonido. Ya hace tiempo que la v como versión sonora de la f, no existe en español. Y es la gramática quien lo dice.


----------



## .SB.

Muchas gracias domtom, y que me dices de como pronunciar la ll como "elle" y siendo así ¿como la aplicaría a una palabra?


----------



## Domtom

Es muy difícil explicarlo, ya que lo ideal sería poder escuchar el sonido de alguien que te lo esté explicando. El sonido de la ll es lateral palatal sonora. Es más "espeso" que el de la y; el de la y es más "ligero", es casi una vocal, de hecho la vocal i y la y reciben el mismo nombre: i (bueno, una es latina y la otra griega).

Para la ll has de golpear la punta de la lengua (o más que la punta, creo) el paladar, cerca de los dientes de delante de arriba (¡huy! ¡Qué tonto soy! Claro que han de ser los de arriba). La y no golpeas el paladar.

La primera palabra que se aprende para practicar con la ll, puede ser la catalana _llet_ (leche). La e es cerrada como la española, en esta palabra; la t también es igual, sólo la ll hay que hacerla sin cofundirla con la y.


----------



## .SB.

Gracias domtom me has ayudado bastante. Siempre he deseado aprenderme todas estas fonéticas.


----------



## Guachipem

Hay páginas en internet donde puedes subir sonidos para que otros los escuchen. Domtom, te estaría muy agradecido si pudieras grabar tu voz para que otros podamos oír la diferencia y no sólo imaginarla (si tienes micrófono y no te importa usarlo, claro).

Aquí hay un lugar en el que puedes subir tus grabaciones http://www.esnips.com/HomeAction.ns 


En cuanto a lo de que el sonido "v" como versión sonora de la "f" ya no existe, no lo creo. Lo que pasa es que no lo usamos cuando "deberíamos". Yo al menos lo uso, aunque no siempre en las palabras que se escriben con "v". Por ejemplo, yo digo "avión", como una "f" sonora, pero digo "baca" en vez de "vaca" (desconozco el motivo).


----------



## .SB.

Sería magnifico si nos pudieras hacer ese favor domtom y gracias por el link guachipem


----------



## krolaina

Domtom said:


> ll[/B] es como la *y* *las más de las veces*.


 
Con tu permiso, Domtom, quería resaltar este dato que me parece de lo más certero y que comparto al 100%. Aunque no exista una diferencia abismal entre la pronunciación de ambas letras, sí hay palabras donde la diferencia es notable, al menos por el centro peninsular.


----------



## Domtom

Aparentemente hay muy poca diferencia entre los dos sonidos (aunque seguramente tienes razón, *Krolaina*, de que con algunas palabras se nota más), pero la manera de articularlos es muy diferente.

"Aparentemente", pero ojo, los catalanes tenemos el oído muy fino, y sí que lo notamos. Debo confesaros que yo mismo, hijo de catalán y castellana, era yeísta de niño, hasta los 10 años de edad. Y fueron mis compañeros de clase quienes me lo advirtieron, con lo cual quiero decir que por ejemplo a los niños catalanes no se les escapa en absoluto, son sensibles a esto. Con caridad infantil, me enseñaron, y con la palabra _llet_. Luego, mi padre en casa, me siguió ayudando en esto, y pronto aprendí, y desde entonces pronuncio la ll ya no sólo en catalán, sino en español y hasta, desde los comienzos de mi estancia en Francia, en francés también, y sigo así, aunque sé que _travail_ se pronuncia _travay_, no hay ll catalana o española de hasta hace poco.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo sigo sin poder captar la diferencia entre la ll y ya y. Si alguien pudiera hacer uso del sitio puesto por Guachipem se lo agradecería infinitamente.

Por cierto, a ver si los argentinos también lo hacen, para poder oír cómo la pronuncian ellos.

En México no hay diferencia entre la s,z y c; tampoco entre la b y la v ni la y y la ll.


----------



## Domtom

Lo de buscar páginas en donde poder escuchar sonidos cómodamente desde casa, lo había pensado; pero yo grabar mi voz... tendría que inscribirme, tener un micro... Primero busquemos sonidos ya grabados y accesibles por la red, si os parece. Y sino, ya veremos...

Salud


----------



## L4ut4r0

Guachipem said:


> En cuanto a lo de que el sonido "v" como versión sonora de la "f" ya no existe, no lo creo. Lo que pasa es que no lo usamos cuando "deberíamos". Yo al menos lo uso, aunque no siempre en las palabras que se escriben con "v". Por ejemplo, yo digo "avión", como una "f" sonora, pero digo "baca" en vez de "vaca" (desconozco el motivo).



EL DRAE hasta el año 1992 explicaba que la dupla b/v tiene articulación bilabial sonora. En posición inicial, y después de nasal es oclusiva y en otras posiciones es fricativa. En la edición del 2002 no sale explicado con tanto detalle.

Inicial: barco /bárko/, vaca /báka/
Después de nasal: tumba /túmba/, envidia /embídja/
Otras posiciones: lobo /loβo/, avión /aβjón/

El sonido bilabial sonoro fricativo /β/ se parece mucho al labiodental sonoro fricativo /v/.


----------



## María Madrid

L4ut4r0 said:


> Otras posiciones: lobo /loβo/, avión /aβjón/
> 
> El sonido bilabial sonoro fricativo /β/ se parece mucho al labiodental sonoro fricativo /v/.


Eso sí es aplicable a Chile, pero es que la v chilena es casi una excepción en la pronunciación del castellano. Donde por cierto también usáis ese sonido para la b intervocálica. En España y la mayoría de los países de habla hispana ese sonido tan suave no existe. 

Es cierto que el sonido de la b/v a principio de frase o tras una m/n es más explosivo pero una b/v a mitad de palabra sigue sonando más a b que a v. Para comprobarlo basta con pronunciar el sonido de la f (fricativo labiodental sordo) que es el mismo punto de aplicación de la v y luego pronunciar lobo o avión. Verás que el sonido es mucho más parecido al de barco y que los labios se colocan de manera mucho más parecida a la b que la de la /v/. Salvo en Chile, claro! Saludos.


----------



## Domtom

Otro modo de explicarlo: El sonido de la v como existía en el castellano antiguo o como existe en el francés moderno, se articula como para pronunciar la f, pero en el último momento, en vez de hacer sonar la f, emites un zumbido. Yo en mi vida sólo recuerdo a nuestro profesor de ciencias naturales de 5º de EGB pronunciar la v fricativamente, pero sino, yo la v la oigo como b, grosso modo.

(Cuando dicho profesor nos hablaba de las valencias de los elementos de la Tabla Periódica, parecía que dijese, por ejemplo: "La falencia del oxígeno es 2." Era un profesor muy bueno para ser imitado, para reírnos.)


----------



## Outsider

Hilo anterior:

LL vs. y


----------



## María Madrid

Otra manera de explicar el sonido de la v que no existe en castellano. Pon los labios para decir una f, una vez todo en su sitio tararea (es decir, usa las cuerdas vocales). Eso es una v. Sin cantar (o sea, sonido sordo) es f. Saludos,


----------



## Outsider

Domtom said:


> Otro modo de explicarlo: El sonido de la v como existía en el castellano antiguo o como existe en el francés moderno, se articula como para pronunciar la f, pero en el último momento, en vez de hacer sonar la f, emites un zumbido. Yo en mi vida sólo recuerdo a nuestro profesor de ciencias naturales de 5º de EGB pronunciar la v fricativamente, pero sino, yo la v la oigo como b, grosso modo.


Al que sé, ese sonido jamás existió en español. La "v" castellana medieval era bilabial, no labiodental.


----------



## María Madrid

Domtom said:


> Yo en mi vida sólo recuerdo a nuestro profesor de ciencias naturales de 5º de EGB pronunciar la v fricativamente


Y Paloma San Basilio cuando canta. Queda fatal y lleva haciéndolo toda la vida, pero es un buen modelo para practicar ese sonido en otros idiomas. Saludos,


----------



## .SB.

Muchas gracias por todos sus comentarios. Me resulta difícil poder crearme una imagen clara de los sonidos o como pronunciarlos utilizando como referencia los símbolos de pronunciación y la terminología que se utiliza pero gracias a el ejemplo que nos proveyó domtom me he dado cuenta de que siempre la he pronunciado de esta manera, fue de hecho una de las pocas letras que me enseñaron a diferenciar aunque la aquí la gente no le pone mucha atención. Solo me falta aprenderme la memorización de la z y ll


----------



## Guachipem

> EL DRAE hasta el año 1992 explicaba que la dupla b/v tiene articulación bilabial sonora. En posición inicial, y después de nasal es oclusiva y en otras posiciones es fricativa. En la edición del 2002 no sale explicado con tanto detalle.
> 
> Inicial: barco /bárko/, vaca /báka/
> Después de nasal: tumba /túmba/, envidia /embídja/
> Otras posiciones: lobo /loβo/, avión /aβjón/
> 
> El sonido bilabial sonoro fricativo /β/ se parece mucho al labiodental sonoro fricativo /v/.


 
Pues tal vez sea que como dices el sonido se parece. De todos modos, lo veo a grabar para tenerlo más claro, que ya me estoy cansando de imaginar sonidos. Lo que yo hago al pronunciar la "v" de "avión" es poner mis dientes superiores pegados a mi labio inferior y hacer una especie de vibración, pero sin expulsar aire como haría al hacer la "f". Así:
http://www.esnips.com/doc/df8a6810-aecf-4465-ab5c-03d7bb9e8ace/Avión (he pronunciado al final mi "v" aislada). Me he dado cuenta de que lo hago igual en "lobo", supongo que porque está entre vocales. No pronuncio el sonido así en ninguna de las otras palabras del ejemplo.

¿Tal vez a lo que se referían con el sonido de "f" sonora era parecido pero expulsando aire? Ese sonido si que no lo uso en ninguna palabra.

En las otras palabras del ejemplo no utilizo ese sonido "v", sino más bien una "b". Así: http://www.esnips.com/doc/aa24270c-2576-4b65-aca1-64df73f39716/Barco
Uso el mismo sonido para decir "vaca", "envidia" y "tumba", pero con "vaca" sólo lo pronuncio así cuando digo la palabra aislada, porque si delante le pongo un artículo "la vaca", mi "v" es igual a la de "avión", así que ya estoy casi seguro de que hago ese sonido cuando hay b/v entre vocales.


Creo que deberíamos tener un enorme almacén con una grabación de cada fonema, así no habría tantas complicaciones ¿no?


----------



## .SB.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Guachipem y gracias por esos archivos, sin embargo me parece que he logrado encontrar la diferencia a la hora de pronunciar estas letras.  Yo siempre que la he utilizado he hecho la diferencia pero es hasta ahora que la noto, la cual es muy sutil, dado que y perdonen mi ignorancia no conozco mucho de la terminología que vosotros utilizáis pero yo la pronuncio como diciendo “ffbaso” “ffbaca”
  “affbion”.  Me disculpo si mi ejemplo no os ilustra de una manera clara, no tengo idea de cómo plantearlo. A propósito Guachipem, ¿Seria mucho problema si me pudieras enseñar una grabación tuya pronunciando la Z?


----------



## Outsider

En este sitio, encuentran los sonidos del inglés.

Para ver cómo se pronuncia la [v], pulsen en "fricative".


----------



## .SB.

Exactamente como aparece en el sitio web es como yo siempre la he pronunciado.


----------



## Outsider

Compárelo con el sonido bilabial español en esta página. Pulse en "espirantes"; es la primera de arriba.


----------



## MarX

Guachipem said:


> Pues tal vez sea eso, que los sonidos se parecen y por eso me ha pasado desapercibido. De todos modos, es que tampoco estoy muy acostumbrado a hablar con catalanes, por aquí hay muy pocos. También puede ser que los catalanes con los que he hablado no hicieran la distinción, ninguno de los con que he hablado tenía acento catalán (no sé si esto tendrá algo que ver). La próxima vez que hable con alguno prestaré más atención, porque siempre he tenido curiosidad de saber cómo suena la "ll" (no tenía ni idea de que hubiera difenrecia en catalán). Si en catalán ustedes usan ambos fonemas, es lógico que también lo hagan al hablar en español.



Yo conozco a algunos catalanes y valencianos.
Cuando hablan valenciano/catalán sí distinguen entre "ll" y "y". Yo también puedo diferenciarlas.
Pero de lo que he esuchado, no hacen la distinción cuando hablan castellano.

A lo mejor varia eso según el individuo.

Saludos,


MarX


----------



## merquiades

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Hoy en día no se distingue la /v/ de vaca, vote de la /b/ de baca, bote. Es correcto y ni siquiera dan la opción en los libros de gramática y los diccionarios. Según mi experiencia personal en España no existe la distinción en ninguna parte. Entre los latinoamericanos que conozco tampoco oigo una diferencia entre las 2 letras. No obstante, he leído últimamente que existen dos fonemas distintos en varias regiones americanas, y es como en inglés, francés, italiano etc. ¿Me pueden confirmar esto? ¿o desmentirlo? Supuestamente, en español no existe tal diferencia desde el siglo XIV y sería extraño que hubiera vuelto a aparecer en América Latina. ¿O quizás en regiones que han tenido influencia inglesa, italiana, francesa?Muchas gracias de antemano a todos por su colaboración


----------



## Polizón

Cuando he escuchado la diferencia es por ultracorrección. Y otras veces por la influencia de otros idiomas en los que sí se hace existe una diferencia.
Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Me parece que en España en la costa nororiental sí diferencian. En México se pronuncian exactamente igual. Sólo algunos locutores las diferencian, pero por pedantería.

Saludos


----------



## Camilo1964

En este hilo hay una muy extensa discusión sobre el punto. 

Saludos!

Camilo

P.S: En la Venezuela de hace bastante, a mi en la escuela me inculcaron la diferencia de pronunciación hasta el cansancio. Aún recuerdo los nombres: *b* labial y *v* labidental.


----------



## Ushuaia

Camilo1964 said:


> P.S: En la Venezuela de hace bastante, a mi en la escuela me inculcaron la diferencia de pronunciación hasta el cansancio. Aún recuerdo los nombres: *b* labial y *v* labidental.



Los mismos nombres se usaban en la Argentina de la dictadura. Creo que era por una cuestión de ortografía, para que los niños escribiéramos "nube" con "be larga" y "vaca" con "ve corta". ¡Que esta última se llama "uve" no lo supe hasta hace muy poco!

Súper interesantes el hilo y sus enlaces.

Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

Ushuaia said:


> Los mismos nombres se usaban en la Argentina de la dictadura. Creo que era por una cuestión de ortografía, para que los niños escribiéramos "nube" con "be larga" y "vaca" con "ve corta". ¡Que esta última se llama "uve" no lo supe hasta hace muy poco!
> 
> Súper interesantes el hilo y sus enlaces.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Eso de _uve _solamente en España, según entiendo.

Según el mismo DRAE:
*v.*
*1. *f. Vigésima segunda letra del abecedario latino internacional y vigésima quinta del español, que representa un fonema consonántico labial y sonoro, el mismo que la _b_ en todos los países de lengua española. Su nombre es _uve, *ve*, ve baja_ o _*ve corta*._

Y sí, a mí también me enseñaron como a Camilo y a ti. Pero más allá de la etapa escolar no pasó. Ahora bien, hay algunas personas que hacen la diferencia en la pronunciación, pero son solamente algunos (por ultracorrección, por influencia de un idioma distinto o por un rezago del español del siglo XIV, no lo sé; igual les entiendo). 
Saludos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Lo mismo en *El Salvador*. A pesar de que en las escuelas los maestros enseñan hasta el cansancio (como muy bien dice Camilo) la diferencia en la pronunciación, al final no hacemos distinción alguna entre ambos sonidos y la "b" de burro y la "v" de vaca, terminan fundiéndose en una sola.

Y como también menciona Flljob, aquí los que hacen tal diferenciación (tambien con la "z" y "s"), lo hacen por pura pedantería, por llevársela de refinados.


----------



## Mangato

merquiades said:


> Hoy en día no se distingue la /v/ de vaca, vote de la /b/ de baca, bote. Es correcto y ni siquiera dan la opción en los libros de gramática y los diccionarios. Según mi experiencia personal en España no existe la distinción en ninguna parte. Entre los latinoamericanos que conozco tampoco oigo una diferencia entre las 2 letras. No obstante, he leído últimamente que existen dos fonemas distintos en varias regiones americanas, y es como en inglés, francés, italiano etc. ¿Me pueden confirmar esto? ¿o desmentirlo? Supuestamente, en español no existe tal diferencia desde el siglo XIV y sería extraño que hubiera vuelto a aparecer en América Latina. ¿O quizás en regiones que han tenido influencia inglesa, italiana, francesa?Muchas gracias de antemano a todos por su colaboración


 
Una pequeña precisión: América Latina o Latinoamérica comprende también a los paiíses de lengua portuguesa y francesa. Y en este caso los fonemas B y V sí que están diferenciados 

Saludos, 
MG


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

merquiades said:


> Supuestamente, en español no existe tal diferencia desde el siglo XIV y sería extraño que hubiera vuelto a aparecer en América Latina.  ¿O quizás en regiones que han tenido influencia inglesa, italiana, francesa?


En Uruguay por influencia del portugués. En dos de los departamentos limítrofes con Brasil, Rivera y Artigas, esa distinción es parte de la pronunciación habitual de toda la gente.


----------



## Limenien

Personalmente le digo " v chica", no sé si en todo el Perú es igual. Pero eso sí, la pronunciación es discriminada.


----------



## Polizón

Limenien said:


> Personalmente le digo " v chica",


Es verdad, a mí también me la enseñanaron como b grande y v chica.



			
				Limenien said:
			
		

> Pero eso sí, la pronunciación es discriminada.


 
¿En Lima? A muy contadas personas les he escuchado pronunciar _vaca_ diferente de _baca. _


----------



## clares3

A los últimos que escuché distinguir en español entre b y v es a los curas del colegio, todos valencianos, que se cuidaban muy mucho de pronunciar Barcelona más próxima  a la p y Valencia más próxima a una efe muy leve. Por más que intentaron contagiarnos jamás consiguieron que un murciano distinguiera fonéticamente a la una de la otra. La única diferencia que subsiste es ortográfica.


----------



## Jellby

Los que dicen que distinguen la b y la v, ¿realmente distinguen "haber" y "a ver" en el habla normal?


----------



## Simona9

*Pregunta Nueva*
*Hilos Combinados*​Hola,

queria preguntaros algo sobre la pronunciacion de las palabras que contienen la b y la v.... La pregunta es: la pronunciacion de b y v es la misma? 

Gracias, Chao!


----------



## lady jekyll

Hola, Simona:
¡Bienvenida al foro!
Y en respuesta a tu pregunta, yo diría que sí... que siempre es la misma pronunciación.


----------



## rocamadour

Simona9 said:


> Hola,
> 
> queria preguntaros algo sobre la pronunciacion de las palabras que contienen la b y la v.... La pregunta es: la pronunciacion de b y v es la misma?
> 
> Gracias, Chao!



Hola Simona! 
Si buscas [en SEARCH] "be uve"  vas a encontrar muchos threads sobre el asunto.
Ciao!


----------



## Yuturna

Hola:

En español se pronuncian igual ya que las dos corresponden al fonema /b/.


----------



## ManPaisa

Yuturna said:


> Hola:
> 
> En español se pronuncian igual ya que las dos corresponden al fonema /b/.


 
En ciertas posiciones ambas corresponden al fonema /β /


----------



## GringoenBolivia

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Combinados*​El otro dia estaba charlando con una amiga. Me paro de hablar y me dijo que digo la ll mal. Nunca había aprendido que hay diferencia. En bolivia "dicen" la ll diferente pero no puedo escuchar la diferencia. Ambos me parece lo mismo como la y. Puede explicarme la diferencia? He viajado por Mexico guatemala y honduras y este no es el caso. En guatemala se puede escuchar la ll como la jota de jar(ingles) pero en honduras y mexico no. Donde mas dicen ll e y diferente?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues en México suena igual

Paella= ya

LLuvia= Yuri


----------



## AxemKun

Me parece que en España hacen distinción y consiste en anteponer el sonido de la letra con que se escribe (con extremada sutileza) antes del sonido que ya utilizas para ambos casos.

Ejemplo: 
Cayó = Ca + 'I' + yó = como si dijeras caiyó
Calló = Ca + 'L' + lló = como si dijeras calyó

Repito, es una mera intención que hace toda la diferencia, pero debe ser sutil, de lo contrario se escribirían caIyó y caLyó; no obstante, que lo corrobore un español para salir de dudas.


----------



## ManPaisa

Puedes encontrar muchos hilos al respecto aquí.

También esto te va a ser de utilidad.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Sólo aclaro que no en toda España se distingue el sonido de una y otra. Los castellanos lo hacen perfectamente y se nota mucho su pronunciación: es como si dijeran "pol-llo" mientras que en Murcia, Andalucía y, en general en el sur, la i griega y la elle suenan exactamente igual.


----------



## AlNeri

ILT said:


> La b es enteramente labial, mientras que la v es labiodental. En México, cuando uno es pequeño las pronuncia de forma correcta, pero aunque no es una generalidad, no es raro que conforme crecemos las vayamos unificando hasta pronunciarlas siempre como b.



En el inventario de fonemas del español actual (tanto de la Península como de Hispánoamérica) no existe una unidad /v/ con el carácter de labiodental. Por lo tanto es un error darle pronunciación labiodental a la letra "v" (llamada uve) en palabras como vengo, vino, virtud, huevo, ávido, navegar, etc. La articulación normal de las letras "b" y "v" es la misma' en nuestro idioma, o sea es bilabial (oclusiva o fricativa según el entorno fonético), porque solo existe en español el fonema /b/.
Sin embargo, hoy día la influencia de idiomas como el inglés en los cuales sí existen los dos fonemas /b/ y /v/, aliada con una equivocada tendencia cultista, propaga en español el fonetismo que comentamos. Naturalmente los principales vehículos de difusión de este error son la radio y la televisión, medios en los cuales los locutores, actores, políticos, personajes, etc. pronuncian muy ufanos una "v" labiodental sin saber que están desfigurando nuestro idioma.

"Beati hispani, quibus ipsum est vivere quam bibere"
o, lo que es lo mismo: "Esos felices españoles para quienes lo mismo es vivir que beber". (Quinto Horacio Flaco (65-8 a.C.), poeta latino). 

Saludos
Gracias a Carlos Patiño Rosselli de la Universidad de Colombia


----------



## ACQM

Mi madre y otras personas de su quinta que hicieron el bachillerato entre los 60 y los 70 en España aseguran que los profesores diferenciaban "b" y "v" durante los dictados, de la misma manera que diferenciaban "ll" y "y", aunque yo jamás he oído a nadie hacer la distinción entre "v" y "b" (no sólo no lo he oído en Cataluña, tampoco en Andalucía donde he pasado muchas temporadas). Lo que sí es cierto que los catalano-parlantes suelen hacer es distinguir entre "ll" y "y" lo cual, si bien es correcto, deja patente que el castellano no es su lengua materna.


----------



## mirx

> En el inventario de fonemas del español actual (tanto de la Península como de Hispánoamérica) no existe una unidad /v/ con el carácter de labiodental. Por lo tanto es un error darle pronunciación labiodental a la letra "v" (llamada uve) en palabras como vengo, vino, virtud, huevo, ávido, navegar, etc.


Aunque esto no impide que se nos enseñe en las primarias a hacer una marcada distinción.


> Naturalmente los principales vehículos de difusión de este error son la radio y la televisión, medios en los cuales los locutores, actores, políticos, personajes, etc. pronuncian muy ufanos una "v" labiodental sin saber que están desfigurando nuestro idioma.


En México no, son los maestros con su librito que claramente marca b labial y V labiodental.

Por supuesto, estas reglas, típico del sistema educativo mexicano, se van al caño y terminamos hablando como hablamos; es decir, sin ningún tipo de distinción entre una letra y la otra.


----------



## krloszz

dahut said:


> *V*i*v*an las [v], las *, las [s], las [c], las [z], las [ll], las [y] y todo aquello que se me queda en el tintero
> 
> Teníamos pocos fonemas, no están los tiempos como para perder más.*


*

Perdón si malinterpreto las cosas, pero esto me parece cierto grado de pedantería.

No se porque siguen comentando que la distinción entre /s/, /z/ y /c/ es la correcta, siendo que la gran mayoría de hispanoparlantes no las distinguimos, y, a mi forma de ver, seria mas correcto decir que el fenomeno distinguidor es mas bien aislado, ya que incluso en la parte sur de España la gente no las distingue... seria mas correcto decir que es la pronunciación original, pero en fín.

Y respecto a la distinción entre /b/ y /v/, en la zona que yo vivo (Puebla, centro de México), no existe, la gente que lo hace en realidad es de cierto modo exagerado o antinatural, aunque bien es cierto que los artistas (y algunos comunicadores) tienden a realizar esta distinción, aunque obviamente es algo artificial.

Y hablando del fenómeno en México, he escuchado que hay gente en el occidente del país (Jalisco, Nayarit, Michoacan) que si llegan a realizar la distinción, aunque nunca lo he comprobado de manera personal.

Y en cuanto a la distinción entre /ll/ y /y/, se que el yeísmo es generalizado a hispanoamerica, pero incluso en personas españolas no logro distinguir la diferencia de pronunciación entre estas... ¿sería alguien tan amable de mostrarme en símbolos del AFI cual corresponde a //ll/ y cual a /y/?

Gracías de antemano y un saludo.

P.D.:Respecto a los colegas chilenos, he escuchado que allá la gente si realiza esta distinción pero debido a que en la escuela se los inculcan, aunque aquí tambien mi maestra de español lo hacía y hablo perfectamente 'normal'.*


----------



## krloszz

Caray, una disculpa respecto a mi redacción, eso de empezar tres parrafo con Y.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La /ll/ se representa por [λ], la /y/ se representa por [y].


----------



## ManPaisa

> seria mas correcto decir que es la pronunciación original, pero en fín.


 
No era la pronunciación "original" (¿de cuándo?) o, por lo menos, no lo era en la época del descubrimiento de América.  En español medieval había 4 sonidos distintos, los cuales, a partir del siglo XVI, se convirtieron en dos en el centro y norte de España, y en uno en Andalucía y América.


----------



## krloszz

Claro, se me olvidaban los sonidos sordos... ¿son a los que te refieres no, ManPaisa?

Entonces, ¿podemos decir que el español evoluciono en dos maneras distintas?

Y gracias XiaoRoel


----------



## Alma Shofner

mirx said:


> Aunque esto no impide que se nos enseñe en las primarias a hacer una marcada distinción.
> 
> En México no, son los maestros con su librito que claramente marca b labial y V labiodental.
> 
> Por supuesto, estas reglas, típico del sistema educativo mexicano, se van al caño y terminamos hablando como hablamos; es decir, sin ningún tipo de distinción entre una letra y la otra.



Cuando yo empecé la primaria uuuuuu por allá en los años .... Bueno eso es lo de menos, lo que sí recuerdo es que los maestros mencionaban que había diferencia entre el sonido de la v y la b y nos querían hacer que las pronunciaramos de manera diferente. Recuerdo que nos decían como abrir o cerrar los labios, yo nunca pude pronunciarlas de manera diferente.

Poco a poco, como que los maestros o se dieron por vencidos o se jubilaron o se murieron, pero no lograron hacernos pronunciar de manera diferente la b labial y la v labiodental??? algo así.

Otra cosa, para mí la y y la ll se pronuncian igual. Creo que a eso le llaman el yeísmo o lleísmo? 

Así que en Sonora la "b" y la "v" se pronuncian igual. La "y" y la "ll" se pronuncian igual y la "c", la "s" y la "z" se pronuncian igual.

Es muy bonito apreciar y respetar las diferentes formas de pronunciar o hablar el español en diferentes regiones, comúnmente llamados dialectos del español.

Y ya que estoy sacando los trapitos al sol, les recuerdo que en Sonora decimos la "ch" como "sh" (no distingo los sonidos y no puedo producir el sonido ch. (ah, y me encanta, no piensen que me da pena, para nada. Es como mi tarjeta de presentación, en cuanto me escuchan hablar mis alumnos me preguntan que si soy de Sonora, de lo cual estoy muy orgullosa)

Saludos


----------



## cocuyo

Es común entre hispanohablantes decir que no hay diferencia, y que el sonido labiodental no existe, pero sin embargo hay cantidad de latinoamericanos que sin influencia del inglés pronuncian la b y la v distinto. Doy un ejemplo aquí, de Chile: 

http://www.goear.com/listen/acf7257/Simon-Bolivar-Inti-Illimani 

Y es cierto que la mayoría de los latinoamericanos pronuncian Bolívar y Bolivia con los dos sonidos distintos. Yo me he entretenido muchas veces escuchando como la gente pronuncia "obvio", y es cierto que los españoles lo dice con el sonido bilabial oclusivo, mientras muchos latinoamericanos pronuncian las dos letras como b bilabial junto a v dentolabial o bilabial fricativo. 

Escuchando la canción, se puede notar que en sólo un caso (cubierto) pronuncian v (dentolabial) por b. Pero me doy cuenta que muchos hispanohablantes no oyen la diferencia entre los dos sonidos. 

No digo nada de como "debe ser"; sólo como es.


----------



## capturethis

Hola a todos, quisiera saber si es correcto pronunciar las letras V y B con el mismo sonido en espanol. Se que en ingles se pronuncian diferente, tienen distintos sonidos pero quiero saber si en espanol se debe pronunciar con diferentes o es el mismo.Gracias


----------



## Calambur

Puedes pronunciarlas de igual manera y van a entenderte perfectamente. La pronunciación de *v* y *b*  como /b/ no produce -en general- confusión en cuanto al significado de las palabras del español (normalmente, el contexto ayuda a entender a qué palabra te refieres).


----------



## Jellby

En español la B y la V se pronuncian exactamente igual.

Cada una de estas dos letras puede tener al menos dos alófonos (sonidos ligeramente diferentes, que surgen espontáneamente y no cambian el significado), uno más fuerte * y otro más débil, pero aún bilabial y no labiodental [β], normalmente cuando va entre vocales. Pero estos dos sonidos no están relacionados con la grafía B o V, así:

vivir -> [biβir]
beber -> [beβer]
voy a vivir -> [boi a βiβir]
voy a beber -> [boi a βeβer]*


----------



## capturethis

Gracias por su ayuda Calambur y Jellby


----------



## HUMBERT0

Jellby said:


> En español la B y la V se pronuncian exactamente igual.
> 
> Cada una de estas dos letras puede tener al menos dos alófonos (sonidos ligeramente diferentes, que surgen espontáneamente y no cambian el significado), uno más fuerte * y otro más débil, pero aún bilabial y no labiodental [β], normalmente cuando va entre vocales. Pero estos dos sonidos no están relacionados con la grafía B o V, así:
> 
> vivir -> [biβir]
> beber -> [beβer]
> voy a vivir -> [boi a βiβir]
> voy a beber -> [boi a βeβer]*


*

Hasta que he leído esto me he dado cuenta que en realidad hay dos sonidos bilabiales muy similares pero diferentes, sólo basta pronunciar vaca[baca]/burro[ burro] y avión[aβion]/beber[beβer] para percatarse de la diferencia de sonidos bilabiales, y esto ocurre porque no tenemos dos grafías 

¿No sería mejor si tuviéramos mejor una grafía para cada uno de estos dos sonidos bilabiales que si son parte del español tanto europeo como americano y que se eliminara la grafía v? , claro, para que fuera más fonética la escritura en vez de etimológica en este caso, digo, pues en ambos lados del charco la mayoría no pronuncia la v labiodental y si causa confusión a causa de los idiomas que nos rodean, que si distinguen y pronuncian marcadamente la b bilabial de la v labiodental, pues como ya se dijo desde antaño daba lo mismo “vivere que bibere” . Al trasto con la v y que se introduzca la β .

¿Cómo la veis?*


----------



## ManPaisa

HUMBERT0 said:


> ¿No sería mejor si tuviéramos mejor una grafía para cada uno de estos dos sonidos bilabiales que si son parte del español tanto europeo como americano y que se eliminara la grafía v?



¿Y cómo vamos a saber cuándo usar cuál, si la mayoría de la gente no se percata de que son distintos?  

Por eso son _*alófonos*_; la diferencia entre esos dos sonidos no tiene valor diferenciativo.

PD -- Además algunas palabras tendrían que cambiar de ortografía según su posición en la frase:  boi a βeβer , yo βoy a βeβer, debes beβer


----------



## HUMBERT0

ManPaisa said:


> PD -- Además algunas palabras tendrían que cambiar de ortografía según su posición en la frase: boi a βeβer , yo βoy a βeβer, debes beβer


ManPaisa, no había contado con eso, me duró muy poco el sueño... 

Oye que raro se comporta esa /β/


----------



## ispyonu

panjabigator said:


> Son iguales en cada país hispanohablante? En los estados unidos, a mi me parece que se pronuncia la v coma la de inglés y no como la b, aunque la pronunciación real sea “b.” Cómo me debería pronunciarla?


 
en Colombia las dos suenan iguales aunque no deberia de ser asi! b normal como en burro o beach or bestow y la v como en vasto, very, etc...


----------



## capturethis

Hola a todos, en espanol la z y s se pronuncia igual or tienen sonidos diferentes?


----------



## danielfranco

Depende. En el español americano suenan igual, pero en el peninsular, no. La pronunciación en España, por ejemplo, sería similar a la "th" del inglés.

D


----------



## Jellby

HUMBERT0 said:


> Oye que raro se comporta esa /β/



Pues igual se comporta la /ð/:

deðo, un deðo, caða ðeðo, dónde, no sé ðónde...

y la /ɣ/:

gato, maɣo, goma, ocho ɣatos...


----------



## cocuyo

Hay muchos distintos vernaculares del castellano en los Estados Unidos. Por ejemplo en Miami se hablan y mezclan vernaculares sobre todo del Caribe, principalmente Cuba, pero tambien Puerto Rico, Venezuela, Colombia y Mexico. En California hay vernaculares de California desde mucho tiempo, parecido a algunos vernaculares de Mexico, y en Nueva York hay una mezcla tremenda. 

Yo realmente no pienso que la distinta pronunciación entre b y v tiene mucha influencia del inglés, considerando el hecho que la mayoría de los habitantes de Latinoamerica no saben inglés y no tienen contacto. Las películas estan dobladas en castellano, y entonces no oyen otro idioma que el castellano. Muchos de los idiomas indígenas carecen de esos sonidos, y la única explicación que me ocurre de la distinta pronunciación y escritura de aquellas letras es que en la historia alguna vez había diferencia. Ahora son *alófonos*, que significa que no cambia el significado de la palabra. Pero queda bien claro que hay el sonido claro dentolabial en el castellano, escucha el ejemplo de la canción de un conjunto chileno, en #121. 

Sencillamente, el castellano tiene cantidad de vernaculares, y entre ellos hay algunos que tienen los dos sonidos distintos y otros que no. Sin embargo, muchos hispanohablantes no oyen esa diferencia, y eso es un problema para discutirlo. No tiene nada que ver con el inglés. Sólo es así. Hay también otros sonidos que son distintos entre distintos vernaculares, como la ll y la rr. Pero es difícil para hispanohablantes oir esa diferencia de v y b, y yo no sé porqué.


----------



## Jellby

danielfranco said:


> Depende. En el español americano suenan igual, pero en el peninsular, no. La pronunciación en España, por ejemplo, sería similar a la "th" del inglés.



Peninsular de la península Ibérica, claro, no de Yucatán ni de California 

Por concretar, es la z la que suena como "th", como la de "thing", no como la de "this".


----------



## tatius

HUMBERT0 said:


> ManPaisa, no había contado con eso, me duró muy poco el sueño...
> 
> Oye que raro se comporta esa /β/



Uf cómo me he reído con este largo hilo...

Creo que las ideas han quedado claras:

1) El yeísmo (no diferenciar entre la "ll" y la "y") está muy extendido y nadie debería preocuparse por esto al aprender el español.

2) Distinguir la "v" de la "b" nunca ha existido en el español (salvo en caso de dos lenguas en contacto), es una pedantería, una ultracorrección (una corrección innecesaria porque se equivoca al corregir) o una forma de ayudar a los alumnos en los dictados.

3) Distinguir el sonido "z" del "s" sólo se da en una minoría de los hispanohablantes, sesea casi toda América y una parte de España. Ahora bien, en México me he dado cuenta que resulta bastante práctico para evitar errores de ortografía.

Y ahora mi pequeña y vaga aportación en contra de diferenciar la "b" de la "v". En un temible curso llamado "Historia del Español" de la carrera, nos mencionaron que hubo una reforma en la ortografía del español especialmente desacertada que intentaba paliar las vacilaciones ortográficas entre la "v" y la "b". No recuerdo bien en qué se basaron pero sí que el resultado fue casi arbitrario y sólo en ocasiones etimológico. De allí que muchas palabras que en francés o catalán se escriben con "b" (fieles a la etimología), en español se escriben con "v" y viceversa: mobil/móvil, avoir/haber, prouver/probar. Así pues, las personas que en español se basan en la ortografía para decidir cómo pronunciar la "b" y la "v" no están rescatando un español antiguo con reminiscencias latinas. Por muy ancianos que sean, me temo que son ancianos pedantes o traumatizados por los dictados del colegio. En fin, que nunca ha existido una diferenciación entre la “v” y la “b” y las reformas ortográficas, como ha comprobado Humberto, suelen complicar las cosas.

Otro asunto son los alófonos: que pronunciemos una b suave (fricativa) o una b explosiva (oclusiva) depende del contexto fonético (si está entre vocales, a principio de palabra, etc.) y a los alófonos les importa más bien poco la ortografía. Pronunciamos igual “un vaso” que “un beso” porque tienen el mismo contexto.


----------



## cocuyo

tatius said:


> 2) Distinguir la "v" de la "b" nunca ha existido en el español (salvo en caso de dos lenguas en contacto), es una pedantería, una ultracorrección (una corrección innecesaria porque se equivoca al corregir) o una forma de ayudar a los alumnos en los dictados.
> 
> /.../
> 
> Otro asunto son los alófonos: que pronunciemos una b suave (fricativa) o una b explosiva (oclusiva) depende del contexto fonético (si está entre vocales, a principio de palabra, etc.) y a los alófonos les importa más bien poco la ortografía. Pronunciamos igual “un vaso” que “un beso” porque tienen el mismo contexto.



¿Entonces no escuchaste ese conjunto de chilenos? Hay allí otro sonido que no cabe dentro de tu simplificación. Y no estoy seguro que _nunca_ había tal diferencia. No conocemos bastante el desarrollo del castellano para estar tan seguros... ¿Qual será la explicación que chilenos pronuncian una v dentolabial? No lo veo como una ultracorrección, porque ellos no están tratando de corregir. La ortografía no tiene nada que ver, porque muchos que hablan así no saben ni leer ni escribir, y muchos, aunque pronuncian con v dentolabial, sin embargo pueden escribirlo como b, tal vez equivocandose. Aquel sonido existe en vernaculares del castellano, y la explicación no puede ser contacto con inglés. Yo creo que sencillamente es la manera de hablar en distintas partes del mundo hispanohablante. Sin embargo, es bien posible que la explicación será contacto con otro idioma, pero aquel no es el inglés, más probable portugués.


----------



## ManPaisa

> ¿Qual será la explicación que chilenos pronuncian una v dentolabial?


Pues no lo sé, aunque confirmo que lo hacen, pero nada tiene que ver con la b o la v, ya que dicen /árvol/ en lugar de /árbol/.  Tiene algo que ver con el contexto fonético, pero no sé exactamente cómo funciona.

Mi hipótesis es que tiene que ver con las lenguas indígenas de ese país.


----------



## capturethis

Gracias por sus respuestas danielfranco y jellby

Gracias a todos que me ayudaron


----------



## jazyk

> Pues no lo sé, aunque confirmo que lo hacen, pero nada tiene que ver con la b o la v, ya que dicen /árvol/ en lugar de /árbol/. Tiene algo que ver con el contexto fonético, pero no sé exactamente cómo funciona.


Yo también se lo he oído a unos paraguayos.


----------



## tatius

cocuyo said:


> ¿Entonces no escuchaste ese conjunto de chilenos? Hay allí otro sonido que no cabe dentro de tu simplificación. Y no estoy seguro que _nunca_ había tal diferencia. No conocemos bastante el desarrollo del castellano para estar tan seguros...



Cocuyo, siento que te enervara mi simplificación pero sólo trataba de sintetizar para agilizar la consulta de esta duda en wordreference. Sí se puede conocer la evolución del castellano, con sus controversias y distintas teorías, claro, pero en caso de que te interese, te recomiendo un clásico: el libro de Rafael Lapesa, _Historia de la Lengua Española_ (Gredos).

A ver si me explico mejor... cuando menciono la diferenciación de la "v" y la "b" me refiero a las letras. Es decir, marcar una diferencia fonética basándote en la ortografía, como hacen los locutores pedantes o los artistas cursis. Esa es la diferenciación que nunca ha existido en español porque, desde una perspectiva histórica, la ortografía fue reformada en el siglo XVIII con un curioso resultado y, en ciertas palabras (haber, comprobar, mover, caballo), la grafía no guarda relación con su etimología y, por lo tanto, tampoco con una antigua pronunciación. 

El caso chileno es un fenómeno fonético que no guarda relación con la ortografía, como  bien ha explicado ManPaisa:



ManPaisa said:


> Pues no lo sé, aunque confirmo que lo hacen, pero nada tiene que ver con la b o la v, ya que dicen /árvol/ en lugar de /árbol/.  Tiene algo que ver con el contexto fonético, pero no sé exactamente cómo funciona.
> Mi hipótesis es que tiene que ver con las lenguas indígenas de ese país.



No dudo que exista esa peculiaridad en Chile, las variaciones fonéticas del español son riquísimas y sería muy interesante analizar por qué existe allí ese famoso sonido labiodental. Pero es una tarea que cedo, felizmente, a lingüistas especializados en las variaciones del español.

También quiero aclarar que una ultracorrección no es algo que, necesariamente, un hablante realice de forma consciente. Es un mecanismo lingüístico (fonético, morfológico…) que también puede operar en la evolución fonética de muchas palabras que, hoy en día, nos parecen correctísimas. Un ejemplo que he encontrado es “invierno” donde la “n” aparece, dicen, por ultracorrección: en francés es “hiver”, en latín _hibernum_, la aparición de la “n” puede deberse a la voluntad de recuperar un prefijo “in” que nunca existió en origen.

Pretendía sintetizar y he acabado complicando más las cosas...


----------



## flljob

Y p'acabarla de amolar, esa *n* de invierno se pronuncia como *m.*

Saludos


----------



## cocuyo

No me enerva realmente, pero sí, hay una cantidad de dialectos del castellano, y todo el mundo no habla igual. El ejemplo de invierno es bueno, porque allí estoy seguro que esa ultracorrección ocurre. Hay gente, muy poca, que lo dice con n y v, aunque casi todos lo pronuncia como m y b. 

Pero lo que quería aclarar es que en varios dialectos hay el sonido dentolabial de v, aunque todavía no lleva distinción del significado, y que la misma gente a lo mejor no sabe si se escribe con v o b. Creo que se ha confirmado eso.


----------



## jazyk

> ciertas palabras (haber, comprobar, mover, caballo), la grafía no guarda relación con su etimología y, por lo tanto, tampoco con una antigua pronunciación.


No lo creo. En latín habere, comprobare, movere, caballus (latín vulgar).



> Un ejemplo que he encontrado es “invierno” donde la “n” aparece, dicen, por ultracorrección: en francés es “hiver”, en latín _hibernum_, la aparición de la “n” puede deberse a la voluntad de recuperar un prefijo “in” que nunca existió en origen.


La n de la tercera sílaba tal vez influyó en el aparecimiento de la n de la primera sílaba. En portugués pasó lo mismo. Tal vez también el hecho de la b ser bilabial contribuyó para que le antecediera otra bilabial la m (ya que la pronunciación más general es imbierno).


----------



## tatius

Muchas gracias por la corrección, jazyk. Toda la razón, de hecho el problema era al revés de como lo recordaba: en la reforma en vez de seguir un criterio fonético, siguieron el etimológico. Así que la pronunciación poco tuvo que ver... y sigue sin tener que ver en lo que respecta a las letras v y b.

He encontrado algo precioso... es la edición digital del "Diccionario de Autoridades" de 1729, donde se pueden rastrear estas reformas de la ortografía. Os transcribo un ejemplo:

Caballo: "Viene del Lat. _caballus_, aunque los Latinos entendían por esta voz el rocín flaco y pequeño: y según este origen se debe escribir con _b_ y no con _v_ como hacen casi todos. [...] La ligereza de los caballos es tal, que por esta causa las Naciones Extrangeras creyeron, y los Escritores antiguos dixeron, que se engendraban del viento."


----------



## Polizón

El problema de la pronunciación de la _b _y la _v_ en español es que, como suenan iguales, nos dificulta el aprendizaje de otras lenguas. Igual sucede con las otras letras del título, aunque, me parece, que en menor medida.

Sin embargo, las reglas están creadas desde hace mucho y si queremos entendernos entre todos los hispanohablantes deberíamos tratar de respetar la fonética de estas letras. Eso sí, se debe aceptar las variantes regionales, pues en general no han sido, ni son un problema para la comunicación entre personas de diferentes regiones o países. 

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## Anton.

Hola:

Al respecto tengo algo que espero aporte. Ya en la primera página de este (ya enorme) hilo me encontré con un argumento que hacía depender su sonido de otras cuestiones que no son las ortográficas (sin embargo, tengo entendido que lo escrito se basa en lo oral y no al revés).

Y es que precisamente antier le estaba explicando a un amigo la regla que indica el uso de *ene antes de uve* y *eme antes de be*. Le mencionaba que resulta complicado, incluso antinatural, por así decirlo, el pronunciar *ene y enseguida be*, como fue señalado en el ejemplo dado aquí:



Jellby said:


> [...] sino de los sonidos que los rodean.
> 
> "Un vaso de vino" se pronuncia como "um *aso de [v]ino"
> "Un vino de vaso" se pronuncia como "um ino de [v]aso"
> *


*

Sobre lo cual puedo opinar algunas cosas:

1. No veo el sentido de usar diferentes grafías para un solo sonido si además es claro que afecta de manera directa a otros sonidos, o eso dice el ejemplo en um baso, donde se pronunciaría una eme en vez de ene, lo que me hace pensar que en realidad son sonidos distintos (me refiero a be y a uve).

2. En todo caso, si lo escrito corresponde a lo oral, la cosa debería funcionar como en el caso de balompié (en lugar de balonpié). Todo lo relacionado a ello lo encontré aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=746624&page=2

Un saludo, espero que todas estas 10 páginas nos sirvan a todos, en especial a mí.


Antonio Quintana*


----------



## Anton.

Y al respecto, algo más de información: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=3614350&postcount=43


----------



## Shanks78

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Hola a todos,

querìa saber si en la pronunciaciòn el sonido de estas dos consonantes es idéntico o si hay alguna diferencia, aunque sutil.

Muchas gracias


----------



## balduino

Hola: 

En la actualidad no hay ninguna diferencia de sonido. Es más, los intentos por marcar una leve diferencia resultan pedantes, cuando el castellano es la lengua materna.


----------



## balduino

ManPaisa said:


> De acuerdo.  Además esto ya se ha discutido _ad infinitum _en estos foros.  Haz una búsqueda al respecto.


Lo siento, no lo sabía.


----------



## Naticruz

Shanks78 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> querìa saber si en la pronunciaciòn el sonido de estas dos consonantes es idéntico o si hay alguna diferencia, aunque sutil.
> 
> Muchas gracias


Nada mejor que oír la pronuncia. Clica aquí y oyes vaca y aquí oyes bueno, después de presionar el ratón sobre el altoparlante.
El sonido es muy parecido, pero no es completamente igual. 
Saludos

PD 
Lamento. No había leído las intervenciones anteriores. Haz atención a los nativos del idioma, que no es mi caso.


----------



## ManPaisa

balduino said:


> Lo siento, no lo sabía.


No lo decía por ti, sino por Shanks.  Disculpa.


----------



## balduino

ManPaisa said:


> No lo decía por ti, sino por Shanks.  Disculpa.


Sí, luego me di cuenta. 
En cuanto a "vaca" y "bueno", la diferencia puede deberse a la "u" (al diptongo).


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Hola Shanks:

Tal vez podrías empezar por aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1176075

Saludos.


----------



## Naticruz

Shanks78 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> querìa saber si en la pronunciaciòn el sonido de estas dos consonantes es idéntico o si hay alguna diferencia, aunque sutil.
> 
> Muchas gracias


Hola, Shanks
Te dejo este enlace, que posiblemente te ayudará, de modo general, sobre la pronunciación de las consonantes españolas. Tienes el sonido e la demostración de los movimientos labiales. En mi opinión es muy interesante.
Un saludo


----------



## Shanks78

En muchos libros para extranjeros (y en algunas demonstraciones fonéticas) se dice que el sonido de "b" y de "v" son completamente idénticos, pero, escuchando la pronunciaciòn de los españoles, me parece que hay en efecto una pequeña diferencia; la "b" parece una consonante completamente oclusiva (los labios se cierran completamente) mientras que en la pronunciaciòn de "v" parece que los labios no se cierren completamente y que dejen pasar un poco de aliento.

Espero no haber sido demasiado pesado, y agradezco con antelaciòn cada observaciòn que pudiera ayudar.


----------



## Mangato

Para mí la pronunciación es idéntica, lo que ocurre es que la sílaba siguiente nos fuerza de algun modo a la posición labial en la previa.
Por ejemplo No encuentro ninguna diferencia al pronunciar

bala - vale
benévolo - Venezuela
vano -baño
vetusto- betún.
Vigo - bigote
bueno - vuelo
bolero -voluble

Recuerdo a un anciano profesor que tuve cuando era muy niño, que se esforzaba en los disctados en la pronunciación diferenciada, articulando las *V* tal como se hace hoy en portugués. Eso ya es história

Pero es probable que los no nativos observen matices que para los nativos pasan desapercibidos.


----------



## ACQM

Shanks78 said:


> En muchos libros para extranjeros (y en algunas demonstraciones fonéticas) se dice que el sonido de "b" y de "v" son completamente idénticos, pero, escuchando la pronunciaciòn de los españoles, me parece que hay en efecto una pequeña diferencia; la "b" parece una consonante completamente oclusiva (los labios se cierran completamente) mientras que en la pronunciaciòn de "v" parece que los labios no se cierren completamente y que dejen pasar un poco de aliento.
> 
> Espero no haber sido demasiado pesado, y agradezco con antelaciòn cada observaciòn que pudiera ayudar.



¿En España? No creo. Otra cosa es que algunos cantantes o incluso actores y presentadores a veces hacen cosas raras al pronunciar, pero para un español (hablo en general) una B y una V suenan igual y eso nos da muchos problemas al estudiar ortografía, por cierto.


----------



## Jacobtm

En México, muchos veces he estado muy confundido por el pronunciación de "b" y "v". A mi no me parece que haya cualquier regla que dicta como suena el "b" y "v". A veces un "b" en español suena tal suave como un "v" en inglés, y otras veces un "v" en español suena fuerte como un "b" en inglés.

Igual con "y" y "ll". A veces se pronucia como "y" en inglés, a veces como un "sh" en inglés, a veces como un "j", y cada mezcla que sea posible.


----------



## Agró

Esto dice T. Navarro Tomás: _Manual de pronunciación española_. Madrid: C.S.I.C., 1982 (págs. 91, 92).

"La confusión entre la _v_ y la _b_ se encuentra ya en inscripciones hispanorromanas*. Parece ser que en la escritura medieval la _b_ representaba el sonido bilabial oclusivo, y la _v_ el bilabial fricativo; pero hacia el siglo XVI se perdió esta diferencia, identificándose una y otra en la pronunciación y representando ambas igualmente, como hoy vemos, los sonidos /b/ (oclusivo) y /β/ (fricativo).
No hay noticia de que la _v_ labiodental haya sido nunca corriente en la pronunciación española; los gramáticos la han recomendado insistentemente; pero la Academia parece haber desistido ya de ese empeño. Hoy sólo pronuncian entre nosotros la _v_ labiodental algunas personas demasiado influídas por prejuicios ortográficos o particularmente propensas a afectación. Sin embargo, los españoles de origen valenciano o mallorquín y los de algunas comarcas del Sur de Cataluña pronuncian la _v_ labiodental hablando español, no por énfasis ni por cultismo, sino por espontánea influencia fonética de su lengua regional.
El distinguir la _v_ de la _b_, no es de ningún modo un requisito recomendable en la pronunciación española. La tradición fonética de esta lengua, el ejemplo de los buenos actores y oradores y el uso general son contrarios a dicha distinción. La mayoría de las personas cultas, tanto en Castilla como en las demás regiones afines, lejos de estimar la pronunciación de la _v_ labiodental como una plausible perfección, la consideran como una mera preocupación escolar, innecesaria y pedante.
Tanto la inadmisión del sonido labiodental _v_, como la antigua resistencia del español contra la _f_, también labiodental, y como la distinción entre las bilabiales /b/ y /β/, son fenómenos que no sólo no deben ser considerados como defectos o imperfecciones fonéticas, sino como hechos históricos que se han producido en el campo lingüístico de nuestro idioma tan legítimamente como todos los demás rasgos que distinguen al español de las otras lenguas neolatinas".

*Parece ser que en la antigua Roma ya se burlaban de que los hispanos de su época no distinguían entre _vivere_ (vivir) y _bibere_ (beber).


----------



## ManPaisa

Agró said:


> *Parece ser que en la antigua Roma ya se burlaban de que los hispanos de su época no distinguían entre _vivere_ (vivir) y _bibere_ (beber).



De acuerdo, pero esos eran otros sonidos:  el de _v_ era /u/ en latín y el de la_ b_ era /β/.  ¿O estoy equivocado?


----------



## toddster1

tissi said:


> Pues aunque el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas diga que _"*La pronunciación de* *la v como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español*, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña", _yo estoy de acuerdo con Julián Martínez: he conocido a gente mayor, de origen castellano, sin relación con Cataluña, Valencia o Mallorca y mucho menos con la lengua inglesa, que pronunciaban la V labiodental, lo cual me ha hecho creer siempre que era un sonido antiguo del castellano. Pero claro, si los Académicos dicen que nunca ha existido, así debe ser. A saber de dónde viene la pronunciación labiodental que yo he oído a gente de pueblos de Castilla. Y sonaba natural. Ahora se oye en algunas canciones, pero a mí me suena totalmente artificial, no es como se pronuncia normalmente.
> Saludos



Estoy de acuerdo.  El hecho de que existe la letra v como distinta a la b, es la evidencia necesaria para saber que en algún tiempo existió la distinción también en pronunciación.  Como también de antaño se pronunciaba la H, se ha perdido con el tiempo, y muchos otros ejemplos que se pueden dar.  Además, quien edita o escriba el diccionario no da razones por las que concluye que nunca ha existido, como verdaderos pedantes que toman por hecho algo que las autoridades dicen, y damos vuelta a la hoja sin analizar.  Horrible.  A ver, si nunca ha existido la diferencia en pronunciación, cómo pretendemos explicar la existencia de la diferenciación escrita?  Se generó espontáneamente?  O quisás fue un invento de profesores malvados para confundir a los que estudian ortografía?

Nos lleva a otro tema que es: los usos, el mismo vocabulario, las pronunciaciones, todo en una lengua está en movimiento constante.  Cuál es el uso "correcto", el antiguo, o el actual?  Es común que las lenguas con el paso de tiempo pierden riqueza.  Estará prohibido ver y tomar del pasado?  Estaremos atrapados en una visión monodimensional?


----------



## miguel89

Antes que nada me disculpo por cualquier repetición debida a que no pude leer el hilo entero, ya que es muy largo.
Toddster1:





> Se generó espontáneamente?


En muchos casos la diferenciación que se hace es heredada o imitada de la ortografía latina. En otros se debe a que el castellano medieval (y desde acá toco de oído), presentaba /β/ derivada de /b/ latina intervocálica, y /b/ derivada de /p/ latina intervocálica y de /b/ en posición inicial de palabra. Estos sonidos eran fonemas, es decir que pronunciar uno u otro podía alterar el significado de la palabra, de ahí la distinción gráfica.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

En español con viven dos sistemas fonológicos: el centro norteño, que representa la evolución diacrónica del latín vulgar al castellano, y otro de Madrid al sur (más o menos) y en América, con variantes parciales que representa la evolución del español, fuera ya del corsé del castellano diacrónico desde el siglo XV en adelante y absolutamente mayoritario entre los hablantes.
Ahora bien, la ortografía respeta la grafía castellana que viene representando la evolución hasta el s.XVI en esa zona de la P.I.
Verdaderamente, si no fuese por la fuerza normativa académica, transmitida por el sistema educativo, cada vez más general, el español evolucionaría de lengua a diasitema (un poco lo que pasa con el gallego y el portugués: si escribimos a la portuguesa o si ellos escriben a la gallega, son variantes de un mismo sistema lingüístico en el que es difícil separa lengua de variedad.
De ahí la imortancia de la ortografía, y de una ortografía lo más coherente posible, para mantener la unidad de la lengua.


----------



## hosec

toddster1 said:


> ...también de antaño se pronunciaba la H, se ha perdido con el tiempo, ...


 

¿La H? La latina, nunca. ¿La propia romance que se antepone a "ue-", que _suena_ como algo cercano a /g/? ¿La aspiración (que no es propia pronunciación de fonema) que confería a la vocal la procedente de f-?


----------



## XiaoRoel

La _/h/ ante /u/_ en principio de palabra es la grafía del fonema [_w_] del diptongo [*we*] procedente de [*ɔ*] que a su vez procede de la /o/ breve latina tónica /*ŏ*/. No tiene que ser una /h/ etimológica procedente de *f-* inicial latina, incluso en el caso de _*huero*_ (< _güero_) que ha preferido esta forma con /h/ en vez de la otra posible _*gü*_- que aparece en escasísimas palabras de origen extraespañol o aragonesismos. 
De todas maneras un número ínfimo que nos permite afirmar que la grafía *hue*- en principio de palabra representa en español a la semiconsonante [*w*], sea etimológica o no: _*huelgo*_ < _folico_ igual que *huevo* <_ovu_.


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> incluso en el caso de _*huero*_ (< _güero_) que ha preferido esta forma con /h/ en vez de la otra posible _*gü*_- que aparece en escasísimas palabras de origen extraespañol o aragonesismos.



Xiao, en México es común _güero _por rubio/de tez clara.  Siempre pensé que se trataba de una variación de _huero _("vano, vacío, sin sustancia"), pero el DRAE dice que es de origen indígena. 



> *güero**2**, ra**.*
> (Voz indígena).
> * 1.     * adj._  Méx._ Dicho de una persona: Que tiene los cabellos rubios. U.  t. c. s.



¿Estarán en lo cierto o se habrán pifiado una vez más?

Edito - Acabo de consultarlo en el Diccionario de mexicanismos de la Academia Mexicana y dice:


> *güero, güera *(o, por confusión, *huero,       huera, *como en _huevo huero _'huevo no fecundado').       (De _huero_ 'vano, vacío, malogrado', de _huero       '_hombre enfermizo, blanco; rubio'.) adj., y m. y f. 1. De       cabellos rubios (de color amarillento o dorado). || 2. De cutis       claro.


Los de la RAE, ¿es que no se acaban de enterar?


----------



## clares3

"Los de la RAE, ¿es que no se acaban de enterar? " (Manpaisa)
Su reino no es de este mundo. Y el diccionario, menos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esa _voz indígena_ suena _sospechosa_ (y todavía más cuando no se cita la lengua de la que proviene ni su forma original).
*Huero* siempre ha parecido una formación de _gorar_ (voz prerromana de origen céltico, que pasa al español a través del leonés y es común en gallego y en hablas leonesas para "estropearse un huevo" que es su sentido original), que, por lo que antes expliqué, acabó con una grafía normalizada *hue*-.


----------



## ampurdan

*NOTA DE MODERACIÓN:*

La presente discusión se ha alejado totalmente de la pregunta  original.

Por otro lado, en la actualidad existen otros hilos específicos sobre  cada una de las grafías y fonemas por los que se pregunta en el primer  mensaje. 

Por ello, los moderadores hemos tomado la decisión de cerrar este hilo. 

Por supuesto, son todos ustedes muy libres de tratar en un hilo separado aquellas  cuestiones que se han planteado incidentalmente en este y que no han  sido tratadas previamente en otro hilo.


----------

